# "700 Club"



## QDMAMAN

Last year I mentioned in a thread that it would be cool to recognize those hunters, and their bucks, in Michigan who's five (5) top scoring bucks (B&C GROSS) add up to 700".
I had considered making it a 600" club but 700" is recognize in several other regions of the country so lets see who here makes the *"700 club"*.

This should be a long running thread that can be added to as time goes by and more hunters eventually qualify, I hope to some day.

I have a 160.5", 158.75", 120", 103", and a couple of 100's = 642.25"+-, so I'm still nearly 60" shy of qualifying.

**To qualify add the gross B&C score of your top (5) Michigan bucks. If you break the 700" mark please post the pics of those bucks with your tally!*
Big T


----------



## buck37

Guess I'll have to shot a couple with better scores. Mine add up to 633" or somewhere around there. It'll take 5 bucks that average 140" to make 700".


----------



## Ieatantlers

I would say personally shooting 700 ducks and geese (in Michigan) would also be worthy of entrance to this club. It would be a several year achievement probably similar to the length of time it takes to harvest 5 140" bucks.


----------



## QDMAMAN

> Ieatantlers said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say personally shooting 700 ducks and geese (in Michigan) would also be worthy of entrance to this club. It would be a several year achievement probably similar to the length of time it takes to harvest 5 140" bucks.
Click to expand...

Wrong forum!:lol:


----------



## Ieatantlers

QDMAMAN said:


> Wrong forum!:lol:


Hunting is hunting dude. Some of us 'multi-task'. 

While we are on the subject of wrong forum, judging by this thread title, it should be in the bear forum anyway.


----------



## RavBowHunter

I believe that my dad would qualify for the 1400 club (10 bucks obviously). I will double check and post pics/scores once I have confirmed. I know he has the 700 club easily.


----------



## BigWoods Bob

Hey Tony.....

How about a 550" club for those of us that hunt in the NLP?? The way I figure it...up there a 120" is about equal to a 150" in the SLP.:lol:


----------



## Kelly Johnson

I made the 700 (lbs of doe in 1 season) club in 2005 T.
What do I win besides the gleaning admiration I already enjoy


----------



## 6inchtrack

How about it Mr.T, can I come hunt with you?
Please Please Please 



QDMAMAN said:


> Last year I mentioned in a thread that it would be cool to recognize those hunters, and their bucks, in Michigan who's five (5) top scoring bucks (B&C GROSS) add up to 700".
> I had considered making it a 600" club but 700" is recognize in several other regions of the country so lets see who here makes the *"700 club"*.
> 
> This should be a long running thread that can be added to as time goes by and more hunters eventually qualify, I hope to some day.
> 
> I have a 160.5", 158.75", 120", 103", and a couple of 100's = 642.25"+-, so I'm still nearly 60" shy of qualifying.
> 
> **To qualify add the gross B&C score of your top (5) Michigan bucks. If you break the 700" mark please post the pics of those bucks with your tally!*
> Big T


----------



## srconnell22

I don't even make it with my out of state bucks included. 683". 

That settles it... I need to start knockin' down some booners.

Calhoun should be up there pretty good in MI!

Edit: We should be able to count elk killed in MI too!


----------



## sbooy42

guess I'll go dig those 2 boxes out the attic and start adding 60+72+25+48+110+63+......Nope didnt make it=)


----------



## Elk5012

I donate to the 700 club CBN, I'm in the 1000 club membership.


----------



## GIDEON

628 and counting. This year the only thing I can shoot is a 6, or 11 point. Working on a straight also.


----------



## SMITTY1233

After I shoot my 148" this year I will be right there.... 

Wish me luck

552" 4 bucks orif you add any of the other 100" I have shot you be at 662


----------



## Pez Gallo

Kelly Johnson said:


> I made the 700 (lbs of doe in 1 season) club in 2005 T.
> What do I win besides the gleaning admiration I already enjoy


I would have to guesstimate that I killed 1500lbs. of does in one season. That is 12 at an estimated 125lbs. a piece I believe.

Tony, are we talking gross? Even then I am sure I don't make it, Hungrywolf may be close though if I can recall correctly, gross anyway.

Have a good day, Pez


----------



## Sparky23

Cool idea, I'm a ways out but 623.75 at 27 yrs. old isnt to bad. Try to bump it up a little in the morning. O wait can I use bucks shot out of my treestands, I might make it then.


----------



## koz bow

Do mule deer count? I have my best 3 that go 628?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kelly Johnson

Pez Gallo said:


> I would have to guesstimate that I killed 1500lbs. of does in one season. That is 12 at an estimated 125lbs. a piece I believe.
> 
> Tony, are we talking gross? Even then I am sure I don't make it, Hungrywolf may be close though if I can recall correctly, gross anyway.
> 
> Have a good day, Pez


I'm prolly close with 11 that year Pez.
But it's the 700 club and don't wanna make others feel inadequate or brag


----------



## Huntmaster143

I'll play, I have a 140, 130, 128, 128 and 95. That's 621" of bone and 4 of the 5 have been in the last 6 seasons.

So if I shoot a booner plus 4" this year I'm in. Not holding my breath...

If I throw my caribou in, I have more than 621" with 2...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bounty hunter

koz bow said:


> Do mule deer count? I have my best 3 that go 628?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


if I can count my caribou...


----------



## SMITTY1233

152









136









144









never officially scored but I'm guessing around 115"


----------



## ambushunter

fishinmachine2 said:


> How many are from Michigan?
> 
> Scott


Only one is from MI. With just my MI bucks Im at 665.


----------



## ambushunter

I shot a monster this weekend in IN. Will put me in the 800" club I'm up to 824.625 with my biggest 5!


----------



## Pez Gallo

ambushunter said:


> Only one is from MI.


CHEATER!!!!:lol::lol: Congrats on the Indiana buck. I am leaving out the door now to head to OH, for a few days. Make sure to post a pic.

Congrats again, Pez


----------



## 2PawsRiver

I am suprised, I though we would have one make it. Low 600's here, but if I get a 200 incher this year, that would put me right up there.


----------



## timberdoodle528

Maybe people are being too modest... ??

I was thinking of Smitty when I saw this thread, I thought he may make it.


----------



## SMITTY1233

timberdoodle528 said:


> Maybe people are being too modest... ??
> 
> I was thinking of Smitty when I saw this thread, I thought he may make it.


See above... I don't make it... My brother is probably closer than I am...


----------



## timberdoodle528

I saw your post, I guess I should have worded it differently. Maybe I was thinking of your brother as well, does he have Smitty in his screen name? I know you guys have taken some nice ones!

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## SMITTY1233

Our 100 acre Farm has produced 700"

Me:152 & 144
Dad: 144
Gpa: 142
Brother: 137

Total 719. 

First one was shot 1-1-94
Most recent was shot 11-16-06


----------



## calhoun

srconnell22 said:


> I don't even make it with my out of state bucks included. 683".
> 
> That settles it... I need to start knockin' down some booners.
> 
> Calhoun should be up there pretty good in MI!
> 
> Edit: We should be able to count elk killed in MI too!


Never heard of the 700 club, 685" is the best I can do. All Michigan bucks and 4 out of the 5 with bow. Maybe I can get it done this week, probably not. I forgot I have a new born at home


----------



## ifitsbrownitsdown

I have a cousin who is well on his way.....some of you may know him!


----------



## mich buckmaster

I am real close, but my dad makes it for sure!!


----------



## Switchback2

ifitsbrownitsdown said:


> I have a cousin who is well on his way.....some of you may know him!


He is to humble...Best hunter in the our area by far...he makes deer bleed, period! 

Killing big bucks is just another day in the office for him...I call him MH for short...

S2K


----------



## rayed

My best 5 mi deer score 163,157,152,145,142 = 759 

My best 5 out of state score 198,184,173,172,156 = 883

Been very blessed to have hunted some great ground.


----------



## QDMAMAN

rayed said:


> My best 5 mi deer score 163,157,152,145,142 = 759
> 
> My best 5 out of state score 198,184,173,172,156 = 883
> 
> Been very blessed to have hunted some great ground.


Ok we need the pics please!

Big T


----------



## TheCrawdad

QDMAMAN said:


> Ok we need the pics please!
> 
> Big T


 A collage perhaps? Maybe just a picture of the living room wall?


----------



## HomeTownJB

rayed said:


> My best 5 mi deer score 163,157,152,145,142 = 759
> 
> My best 5 out of state score 198,184,173,172,156 = 883
> 
> Been very blessed to have hunted some great ground.


This also means that your biggest 5 deer score 890. 198, 184, 173, 172, 163. With only the 163 being from MI. You are ever so close to being in the "900 Club" with all of your deer combined. That is a hell of an accomplishment no matter what State you are hunting in. I also agree we need pictures of these beasts.


----------



## rayed

My top 2 are already in my gallery I will take a pic of my MI bucks together and of my out of state bucks.Timberdoddle has seen them, she said yeah there ok....... LOL


----------



## tubejig

Dam, and all this time I thought it had to do with bowling.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BWHUNTR

little closer than what I thought

157 3/8 bow
150 4/8 bow
127 6/8 Muzzleloader
121 7/8 shotgun
121 bow

678 4/8 All Eaton County, Michigan bucks 

To hit 700 on the nut I'll need to shoot me a 142 4/8 buck :evil:


----------



## QDMAMAN

> jatc said:
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbor would be all over that one. He tells me that he won't shoot a deer period that doesn't dress out less than 250 lbs as there isn't enough meat to "make it worth my while."
> 
> Last year he shot four does and based on his weight estimations they would have a combined weight of approximately 1100 pounds!
> 
> No sense in me putting up my numbers because they will pale in comparison to that.
Click to expand...

Thanks for making my point. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## scottywolverine

Sad  I have 5 over 130" but don't quite make it.


----------



## QDMAMAN

> scottywolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad  I have 5 over 130" but don't quite make it.
Click to expand...

 
Sad?!?!??:lol::lol:
Dude, shake your head!!!


----------



## scottywolverine

QDMAMAN said:


> Sad?!?!??:lol::lol:
> Dude, shake your head!!!


Lol I was just meaning a need a 150+  I need to up my standards a bit. I told myself I was holding out for a 150 3 years ago and came up with nothing. Lol


----------



## QDMAMAN

> scottywolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I was just meaning a need a 150+  I need to up my standards a bit. *I told myself I was holding out for a 150 3 years ago and came up with nothing. Lol*
Click to expand...

It'll happen more often than not when you make that leap.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

jatc said:


> My neighbor would be all over that one. He tells me that he won't shoot a deer period that doesn't dress out less than 250 lbs as there isn't enough meat to "make it worth my while."
> 
> Last year he shot four does and based on his weight estimations they would have a combined weight of approximately 1100 pounds!
> 
> No sense in me putting up my numbers because they will pale in comparison to that.


I'm usually just as amazed by someone exaggerating about the size of the antlers or the weight of the deer. Both seem to never be under estimated.


----------



## QDMAMAN

> Trophy Specialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm usually just as amazed by someone exaggerating about the size of the antlers or the weight of the deer. Both seem to never be under estimated.
Click to expand...

Like weathermen they're half right 50% of the time....or not.


----------



## hunterrep

QDMAMAN said:


> Well? :evil:


Well QDMAMAN, since you asked, I broke the mark this year. Brought the total to 725. Funny, Huntmaster and I were just talking about this a couple weeks ago.
All but one was taken with a bow.


----------



## QDMAMAN

QDMAMAN said:


> **To qualify add the gross B&C score of your top (5) Michigan bucks. If you break the 700" mark please post the pics of those bucks with your tally!*
> Big T





hunterrep said:


> Well QDMAMAN, since you asked, I broke the mark this year. Brought the total to 725. Funny, Huntmaster and I were just talking about this a couple weeks ago.
> All but one was taken with a bow.


 
I figured you had to have gone over this year, VERY COOL, congrats!
Now...please read the rules and act accordingly.:evil::lol::lol:


----------



## hunterrep

QDMAMAN said:


> I figured you had to have gone over this year, VERY COOL, congrats!
> Now...please read the rules and act accordingly.:evil::lol::lol:


Ok here you go.
2007 buck









2008 buck









2009 buck









2010 buck









2011 missed him!!:sad:

2012 buck


----------



## Bowhunt

Wow! Well done. You have had quite a string of success the last few years. Just out of curiousity, since all of these are from the last 6 years, what do you attribute as the biggest factor? I assume that you hunted long before 2007. Is it a property change, habitat improvements, personal restraint, luck...


----------



## Bomba

Thats a hell of a run you got there hunterrep. Congrats!!!!


----------



## hunterrep

Bowhunt said:


> Wow! Well done. You have had quite a string of success the last few years. Just out of curiousity, since all of these are from the last 6 years, what do you attribute as the biggest factor? I assume that you hunted long before 2007. Is it a property change, habitat improvements, personal restraint, luck...


Yes I started hunting deer back in 1985. There was a property change in 2007 which helped since it is located within a co-op so I am hunting where these kind of bucks exist first and foremost. This also gave me confidence to pass on 100" plus bucks that I had been shooting years before.
I don't want to start a new debate but the single biggest change was when I listened to what Tony Lapratt said about "how" to hunt. The light bulb went on when he spoke about burning out stands, making the wrong approach, hunting stands at the wrong time, etc. 
I believe these kind of deer were always around but I was educating them before I got a chance to shoot them. Now I wait for the optimum time to hit my good stands.(I do have easy access, low intrusion outlying stands that quench my thirst for getting out there). All four bow kills were the first intrusion into the core of my property. All four were killed during a cold front. The gun kill was just lucky being in the right place.
There are many other factors, including a hell of a lot of property setup but hunting methods and timing were the single biggest factor.


----------



## QDMAMAN

hunterrep said:


> I don't want to start a new debate but the single biggest change was when I listened to what Tony Lapratt said about "how" to hunt. The light bulb went on when he spoke about burning out stands, making the wrong approach, hunting stands at the wrong time, etc.
> I believe these kind of deer were always around but I was educating them before I got a chance to shoot them. Now I wait for the optimum time to hit my good stands.(I do have easy access, low intrusion outlying stands that quench my thirst for getting out there). All four bow kills were the first intrusion into the core of my property. All four were killed during a cold front. The gun kill was just lucky being in the right place.
> There are many other factors, including a hell of a lot of property setup but hunting methods and timing were the single biggest factor.


Yup. My run started around the same time for the same reasons. However...I'm still about 22" shy. I won't kill any buck just to get there so it might be a while...but I'm working on it. I actually passed a buck at Koz's this fall that would have done it but I always say, and will continue to, "there's never a good reason to shoot the wrong buck".

T


----------



## ReeseHunter

QDMAMAN said:


> Yup. My run started around the same time for the same reasons. However...I'm still about 22" shy. I won't kill any buck just to get there so it might be a while...but I'm working on it. I actually passed a buck at Koz's this fall that would have done it but I always say, and will continue to, "there's never a good reason to shoot the wrong buck".
> 
> T


Seems like there was another buck at Koz's that would have put you there but I could be wrong?:lol::lol: Come on, you know I had to do it!! You are still way ahead of me. My top 5 would put me at about 560.


----------



## QDMAMAN

ReeseHunter said:


> Seems like there was another buck at Koz's that would have put you there but I could be wrong?:lol::lol: Come on, you know I had to do it!! You are still way ahead of me. My top 5 would put me at about 560.


That one would have done it!:yikes: In fact...I may have retired, nah!


----------



## ReeseHunter

QDMAMAN said:


> That one would have done it!:yikes: In fact...I may have retired, nah!


You retire? NEVER. That would have just made you shoot for 800


----------



## Trophy Specialist

hunterrep said:


> Ok here you go.
> 2007 buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008 buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009 buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 missed him!!:sad:
> 
> 2012 buck


Very nice. I'm curious: Do you know the ages of those bucks?


----------



## LoneWolf2011

buckwiz said:


> I know a few guys on this forum that are in the 700 club. Not one of them put pics on here or talk about them. I know guys on here (MS) that shoot deer pretty much every year that go 22-25 inches wide. Many of these deer are 140-170 class bucks. You havent seen a pic of ANY of them,or heard of them. Some guys just dont talk much.............. Either way if your gonna get on here and talk, story aint crap without PICS


You sir, are Correct


----------



## RMH

hunterrep said:


> Yes I started hunting deer back in 1985. There was a property change in 2007 which helped since it is located within a co-op so I am hunting where these kind of bucks exist first and foremost. This also gave me confidence to pass on 100" plus bucks that I had been shooting years before.
> I don't want to start a new debate but the single biggest change was when I listened to what Tony Lapratt said about "how" to hunt. The light bulb went on when he spoke about burning out stands, making the wrong approach, hunting stands at the wrong time, etc.
> I believe these kind of deer were always around but I was educating them before I got a chance to shoot them. Now I wait for the optimum time to hit my good stands.(I do have easy access, low intrusion outlying stands that quench my thirst for getting out there). All four bow kills were the first intrusion into the core of my property. All four were killed during a cold front. The gun kill was just lucky being in the right place.
> There are many other factors, including a hell of a lot of property setup but hunting methods and timing were the single biggest factor.


Congratulations Jeff!!!


----------



## sniper

I think I might be close if I ever had them scored..I know one score and he is 140...All my others are in the 120-130 rage. I shot 2 bucks this year that might put me over..I'll get them mounts back in a few months yet..


----------



## sniper

Sorry here's some pics..


----------



## sniper

Liver and Onions said:


> How about a different 700 Club ? Has anyone taken 700 deer from their property since your family has owned and hunted the land ?
> There must be a few families that have enough land and owned it long enough in a good deer hunting area to put up that number.
> 
> L & O


When I first read 700 I thought no way. Maybe over 40-50 yrs or so. And then I started to add it up and thought that is possible..My Dad and I have probably shot over 500 since the early 80's. I myself have probably shot 4-8 deer every year since 1990 and one year shot 10 I believe. This is over 4 or 5 different farms in our area. We've been blessed for sure. Now my 2 son's have gotten into the act the last 3-4 years so I guess that 700 number would be obtainable even though it sounds ridiculous.


----------



## QDMAMAN

sniper said:


> I think I might be close if I ever had them scored..I know *one score and he is 140...All my others are in the 120-130 rage*. I shot 2 bucks this year that might put me over..I'll get them mounts back in a few months yet..


 
Top 5 gross a total of 700" (140" AVERAGE) then you can post pics!


----------



## stickbow shooter

sniper said:


> Sorry here's some pics..


Some nice looking bucks there sniper.


----------



## sniper

QDMAMAN said:


> Top 5 gross a total of 700" (140" AVERAGE) then you can post pics!


Oops!...Sorry Q my bad...Almost there


----------



## Liver and Onions

sniper said:


> When I first read 700 I thought no way. Maybe over 40-50 yrs or so. And then I started to add it up and thought that is possible..My Dad and I have probably shot over 500 since the early 80's. I myself have probably shot 4-8 deer every year since 1990 and one year shot 10 I believe. This is over 4 or 5 different farms in our area. We've been blessed for sure. Now my 2 son's have gotten into the act the last 3-4 years so I guess that 700 number would be obtainable even though it sounds ridiculous.



I don't think it is a ridiculous number and is obtainable for a family farm(property) in the right situation. Record keeping would limit the numbers of members for sure.
In the UP, a family farm in Menominee County might be the most likely. In the NLP, the tb area put up some very big numbers for a while, but maybe not long enough for a family farm to approach the 700 number. I'm not counting some of those large "clubs". I assume that they are way past 700.
The SLP has had the deer numbers for enough years to make this doable. I believe Block Permits, now called DMAPs, became available around 1990. This really changed the number of deer harvested on some farms. For clarity, I would not include Crop Damage Permits in the totals because these permits are not used during a deer season and I don't think of filling these permits as hunting. Block Permits-DMAPs are in season with legal weapon for that season.

L & O


----------



## Jeff Sturgis

About 625 for me in MI. 835 in WI, but that's cheating


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Jeff Sturgis said:


> About 625 for me in MI. 835 in WI, but that's cheating


That's about a 167 average for WI. I had the hunt of a lifetime there on my one foray into WI and couldn't beat that if I had done it five times in a row.


----------



## 96215

sniper said:


> Sorry here's some pics..


Awesome bucks Sniper!!!


----------



## sniper

stickbow shooter said:


> Some nice looking bucks there sniper.


Thanks SS...Those bucks are all from about 2001 to the current. About every other year I get a nice one to run into one of my projectiles...Love this sport..


----------



## sniper

[quot


----------



## sniper

Jamorris said:


> Awesome bucks Sniper!!!


Thanx JaMorris...We have a riot chasing these Wiley bucks...Gotta love the south central eh??.....&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Jeff Sturgis

sniper said:


> Love this sport..


Amen...


----------



## mike hartges

My top 5 gross score about 655 give or take a little. A couple of them haven't been officially scored. The pics are in my gallery. Running short on time, gotta run.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Okay! Any "NEW" members or can the guys that are ALREADY in improve their total (Hunterrep)? 

**To qualify add the gross B&C score of your top (5) Michigan bucks. If you break the 700" mark please post the pics of those bucks with your tally!

ONLY post pics if you qualify!*


----------



## QDMAMAN

QDMAMAN said:


> I'm still at 680+


Still stuck, and still trying to get it done on one very small parcel. A 125 will punch my ticket!
(160.5,158.5, 139, 119,103 = 680ish)


----------



## hunterrep

QDMAMAN said:


> Okay! Any "NEW" members or can the guys that are ALREADY in improve their total (Hunterrep)?
> 
> **To qualify add the gross B&C score of your top (5) Michigan bucks. If you break the 700" mark please post the pics of those bucks with your tally!
> 
> ONLY post pics if you qualify!*


OK. Not much score wise has changed but my number is 730. I have also Shot another one that ties for 5th place. What did change is that all of them are bow kills now.
Still all shot first time in that stand and ALL on the heels of a cold front. One was even shot Oct 10 after a cold front.
Here they are again. 
These are all Michigan bucks.


----------



## Bowhunt

Getting closer. Rough score on buck from Monday is mid-high 150's. With him I think I am around 665"-670". 

Like Huhterrep, all Michigan bowkills. All off same 100 acre farm.


----------



## 7mmsendero

BigWoods Bob said:


> Hey Tony.....
> 
> How about a 550" club for those of us that hunt in the NLP?? The way I figure it...up there a 120" is about equal to a 150" in the SLP.:lol:


I like how you think. I can't even make the 550 club, and I have some pretty good bucks.


----------



## Huntmaster143

hunterrep said:


> Not much score wise has changed but my number is 730. What did change is that all of them are bow kills now.
> 
> These are all Michigan bucks.


Here's an example of how impressive the above statement really is...

Our family owns ~700 acres in Hillsdale County. We have owned and hunted this property since 1986. It has been intensely managed since the early 2000's. We've been under self imposed harvest restrictions since 2003.

Our top 5 bucks farm wide with any weapon only total 734...

I have the highest gross top 5 on our farm by a long shot, but never have killed a buck that makes 140.

We've only killed two bucks grossing over 150 ever! Both scored 153.

Great work Jeff!


----------



## QDMAMAN

hunterrep said:


> View attachment 233907
> View attachment 233908
> View attachment 233909
> View attachment 233910
> View attachment 233911
> 
> 
> OK. Not much score wise has changed but my number is 730. I have also Shot another one that ties for 5th place. What did change is that all of them are bow kills now.
> Still all shot first time in that stand and ALL on the heels of a cold front. One was even shot Oct 10 after a cold front.
> Here they are again.
> These are all Michigan bucks.



Outfreakingstanding!


----------



## scottywolverine

WTG Jeff! Keep raising the bar.


----------



## Gone_Hunting

I know someone who is probably pretty close...all jackson county


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter

hunterrep said:


> OK. Not much score wise has changed but my number is 730. I have also Shot another one that ties for 5th place. What did change is that all of them are bow kills now.
> Still all shot first time in that stand and ALL on the heels of a cold front. One was even shot Oct 10 after a cold front.
> Here they are again.
> These are all Michigan bucks.


All with a bow in Michigan!! That is an impressive roster of bucks. Congrats.


----------



## Firefighter

16" short.

Goal: Finish before I'm 35!


----------



## Corey K

Very impressive everyone! I can't even see a buck in Michigan over 100", I give up!!!


----------



## BucksandDucks

I'm around 613 so I've got a shot


----------



## Rounder

I did tip back a few to many last night. In vino veritas.

This morning I still think if you want QDM you have to win the hearts of hunters, not point the gun of law at them.

Threads like this are inspiration for that. Every year I plan to do better, but I get to lazy to leave the property. I did by a cross bow, and want to archery hunt again. Giving me more time to be choosey. My freezer was getting low this year.

My hats off to the people that shoot these big bucks.


----------



## Hunter1979

Please remember this is a running thread recognizing those hunters that have scored over 700" of antlers with 5 Michigan deer. It's a pretty amazing feat, so let's keep it positive and on topic.


----------



## Chasin

Wow, I forgot about this thread. Glad to see its still going
Its been awhile since I've been on here and I love seeing all the great bucks.
I have been able to upgrade some over the past few years and while I still haven't been able to hit 700 yet in MI I am now over 600.
Overall sitting at 767 my top 5 now and only about 30 points shy of hitting 700 twice.
Here's a few of my better ones. Got one at the Taxi now and a bunch at the cabin. All bow kills except one.
Congrates to all the Michigan 700 members..


----------



## QDMAMAN

Chasin said:


> Wow, I forgot about this thread. Glad to see its still going
> Its been awhile since I've been on here and I love seeing all the great bucks.
> I have been able to upgrade some over the past few years and while I still haven't been able to hit 700 yet in MI I am now over 600.
> Overall sitting at 767 my top 5 now and only about 30 points shy of hitting 700 twice.
> Here's a few of my better ones. Got one at the Taxi now and a bunch at the cabin. All bow kills except one.
> Congrates to all the Michigan 700 members..
> 
> View attachment 234771



Impressive collection Chasin! I know you've put some miles on to accomplish this!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Any new qualifiers?


----------



## Liver and Onions

Liver and Onions said:


> How about a different 700 Club ? Has anyone taken 700 deer from their property since your family has owned and hunted the land ?
> There must be a few families that have enough land and owned it long enough in a good deer hunting area to put up that number.
> 
> L & O


Any qualifiers ? Since it has been 2 years since I first posted that, maybe now it should the 750 Club. 
In a later post I clarified that deer taken Crop Damage Permits would not count because those are taken during the summer. It is not hunting. Deer taken during the Block Permit days and the current DMAPs would count because those deer are taken in season with a legal weapon for that season.

L & O


----------



## IceHog

Aren't block permits for doe only?


----------



## Liver and Onions

IceHog said:


> Aren't block permits for doe only?


Pretty much. I believe some tree farms have gotten permits for bucks doing damage. Not positive.

L & O


----------



## Wild Thing

Some very impressive bucks! Congratulations to those of you who have been fortunate (and Skilled) enough to make the 700 Club - particularly with archery equipment.

I don't ever expect to make it living and hunting in Dickinson County. I know of very few up here who have been fortunate enough to even kill one 140" plus. Shooting 5 140's may be possible in a few other areas such as possibly Delta, Menominee, Marquette, Baraga or Keweenaw counties, but it would still be a very lofty goal. My top 5 aren't even close to 700 (although I would be a lot closer if I could throw in a couple of Canadian bucks). Still, I'm pulling for the first Yooper who can join the club. 

Good thread!


----------



## Groundsize

QDMAMAN said:


> Any new qualifiers?


I would like to say yes but to be honest I'm not sure. I have to get the string and tape out to measure.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

wildthing said:


> Some very impressive bucks! Congratulations to those of you who have been fortunate (and Skilled) enough to make the 700 Club - particularly with archery equipment.
> 
> I don't ever expect to make it living and hunting in Dickinson County. I know of very few up here who have been fortunate enough to even kill one 140" plus. Shooting 5 140's may be possible in a few other areas such as possibly Delta, Menominee, Marquette, Baraga or Keweenaw counties, but it would still be a very lofty goal. My top 5 aren't even close to 700 (although I would be a lot closer if I could throw in a couple of Canadian bucks). Still, I'm pulling for the first Yooper who can join the club.
> 
> Good thread!


You might be surprised at how many people have five deer over 700 from the U.P. A few decades ago, big bucks were a lot more common but since the advent of ATVs and baiting, the number of big bucks taken has plummeted because they are now mostly killed before they mature. I have a bunch of dandy bucks from the good old days that probably fall a little short of 700 with the top 5. If I could ad a buck I killed just over the boarder in Wisconsin though, I would be over 700. I know of other people that have killed far more big, U.P. bucks than me. Look at the CBM listings and several U.P. counties still lead the state in number of entries, but not for long unless things change with regulations.


----------



## Wild Thing

Oh yeah Mike - I'm sure there were quite a few of the Old Timers that could join the club but I'm guessing many of them are no longer with us. As you say, with the opening up of access with logging roads, etc, they just don't live long enough to reach their potential. I think we are headed in the right direction with more people buying into the QDM Philosophy but old traditions are hard to break - especially for Yoopers. And... some of our soils just don't have what it takes to grow the big ones.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Trophy Specialist said:


> You might be surprised at how many people have five deer over 700 from the U.P. A few decades ago, big bucks were a lot more common but since the advent of ATVs and baiting, the number of big bucks taken has plummeted because they are now mostly killed before they mature. I have a bunch of dandy bucks from the good old days that probably fall a little short of 700 with the top 5. If I could ad a buck I killed just over the boarder in Wisconsin though, I would be over 700. I know of other people that have killed far more big, U.P. bucks than me. Look at the CBM listings and several U.P. counties still lead the state in number of entries, but not for long unless things change with regulations.


You ain't kidding TS. Several guys I know have walls of dandy bucks. Mum's the word.


----------



## SMITTY1233

We've easily done it as a group on the same piece of land just not individually yet. I hunt way less. I just need one more good one to make it happen.


----------



## sniper

I just read back through this whole thread...Great posts by some great hunters...Be nice if us Android Ohub users could see more pics though...


----------



## Wild Thing

Very nice collection Smitty. What county?


----------



## Wild Thing

sniper said:


> I just read back through this whole thread...Great posts by some great hunters...Be nice if us Android Ohub users could could see more pics though...


That sucks Sniper! I feel bad for you as the photos are what this thread is all about. Elevates the blood pressure and gets us thinking about hunting harder and SMARTER!

Hope they get you fixed soon...


----------



## Liver and Onions

Trophy Specialist said:


> .........
> 
> Look at the CBM listings and several U.P. counties still lead the state in number of entries, but not for long unless things change with regulations.


Looks like the UP has 2 counties in the top 10. 3rd & 5th place. I also would guess that those 2 will be moving down the list when the next edition comes out in the fall of '18.
What I find surprising is how few total entries that there are from the NLP. Leelanau has a good number, but after that.....wow. For example, Newaygo--151. For a few years they lead the state in total deer kill. Looking at the NE NLP, dang that area must have a serious mineral/food/protein problem. In one county you could fit every hunter on a single school bus that has ever entered a buck in the CBM record book. And only 5 of those are over 150". 

L & O


----------



## Wild Thing

Are the CBM records you guys are referring to available on-line or do you have to have the book?


----------



## SMITTY1233

Shiawassee all those bucks were killed by Dad, Brother, Grandpa and Me. 4 or 5 other 125+ not on that wall.



wildthing said:


> Very nice collection Smitty. What county?


----------



## Liver and Onions

wildthing said:


> Are the CBM records you guys are referring to available on-line or do you have to have the book?


Not on-line. I have the newest book, 10th Edition. Came out in Sept. '15.
Looks like your county has 239 entries.

L & O


----------



## bucko12pt

Liver and Onions said:


> Looks like the UP has 2 counties in the top 10. 3rd & 5th place. I also would guess that those 2 will be moving down the list when the next edition comes out in the fall of '18.
> What I find surprising is how few total entries that there are from the NLP. Leelanau has a good number, but after that.....wow. For example, Newaygo--151. For a few years they lead the state in total deer kill. Looking at the NE NLP, dang that area must have a serious mineral/food/protein problem. In one county you could fit every hunter on a single school bus that has ever entered a buck in the CBM record book. And only 5 of those are over 150".
> 
> L & O


Not too hard to figure out. Poorest soils in the state, hunters that have pulled the trigger on yearling bucks for years and few, or no, farms raising grain crops in large areas of the NLP.


----------



## QDMAMAN

I hate to be a kill joy but if we can kinda keep this on track I'd appreciate it. This thread is almost 7 years old now and reviewed annually.


----------



## Liver and Onions

QDMAMAN said:


> I hate to be a kill joy but if we can kinda keep this on track I'd appreciate it. This thread is almost 7 years old now and reviewed annually.


LOL You of all people make this request ??
Seriously, where's the harm ? The original topic is still being discussed along with one of the organizations that officially scores bucks.

L & O


----------



## bigal06

wildthing said:


> Very nice collection Smitty. What county?


He already replied, but it's about 4 miles south of our property. It's a great chunk of property.


----------



## bigal06

I'm just over 600, hopefully I can add to the total this year.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

QDMAMAN said:


> I hate to be a kill joy but if we can kinda keep this on track I'd appreciate it. This thread is almost 7 years old now and reviewed annually.


More of a party pooper.


----------



## TJD

bigal06 said:


> I'm just over 600, hopefully I can add to the total this year.


Same here, a little over 600 with archery kills. 

Big congrats to anyone that has made it to 700 in Michigan, that's impressive.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Liver and Onions said:


> LOL You of all people make this request ?? L & O





Trophy Specialist said:


> More of a party pooper.


You both make very good points. :cheeky-sm


----------



## brushbuster

you spelled club wrong.


----------



## Captain

Sitting at 625.5 right now with my top 5 from Michigan...


----------



## sniper

Captain said:


> Sitting at 625.5 right now with my top 5 from Michigan...


Hey Cap where's Bloodrunner??...I'm sure he's on the backside of 8 hondo!...lol


----------



## Captain

No Idea he comes and goes with the wind.....


----------



## Groundsize

bigal06 said:


> I'm just over 600, hopefully I can add to the total this year.


Come on Al you should have this in the bag no problem


----------



## Groundsize

sniper said:


> Hey Cap where's Bloodrunner??...I'm sure he's on the backside of 8 hondo!...lol


Hey Dave, what are your totals? I need two more good one to be a contender I think or to get me close. I have an issue with these big horned 8pts that don't score very well. I need someone to measure my horns. Anyone wanna come over and run a tape?


----------



## mbrewer

QDMAMAN said:


> I hate to be a kill joy but if we can kinda keep this on track I'd appreciate it. This thread is almost 7 years old now and reviewed annually.


I just went back to read the OP "rules", you said B&C *Gross* was allowed. I haven't done the math yet but I know I have more than the 50 inches of deductions I need to get over the hump. Count me in as pending, TBD.


----------



## otcarcher

mbrewer said:


> I just went back to read the OP "rules", you said B&C *Gross* was allowed. I haven't done the math yet but I know I have more than the 50 inches of deductions I need to get over the hump. Count me in as pending, TBD.


Congrats. Very well done.


----------



## sniper

Groundsize said:


> Hey Dave, what are your totals? I need two more good one to be a contender I think or to get me close. I have an issue with these big horned 8pts that don't score very well. I need someone to measure my horns. Anyone wanna come over and run a tape?


Paul out of the 9 bucks I have stuffed for wall art, I've only had 1 officially measure and he is 140...The rest I would guess are between 115 and 135.... Tony yelled at me once and said don't come back until i get close!

Poster on here BWHUNTR (Pat) is an Eaton county legend and an official scorer...Look him up I'm sure he'd stretch a tape for ya..


----------



## Groundsize

sniper said:


> Paul out of the 9 bucks I have stuffed for wall art, I've only had 1 officially measure and he is 140...The rest I would guess are between 115 and 135.... Tony yelled at me once and said come back when you get close!
> 
> Poster on here BWHUNTR (Pat) is an Eaton county legend and an official scorer...Look him up I'm sure he'd stretch a tape for ya..


If you need me to post any pictures for you let me know and you can send em to my email. Hahaha what a joke. But seriously I'll title them pictures from sniper Dave by Paul


----------



## Liver and Onions

Groundsize said:


> ........... I need someone to measure my horns. Anyone wanna come over and run a tape?


Scoring is rather easy. A number of sites with directions and/or videos. You won't be an inch or 2 off which is close enough.
Don't bother with deductions.

L & O


----------



## Wild Thing

Groundsize said:


> Hey Dave, what are your totals? I need two more good one to be a contender I think or to get me close. I have an issue with these big horned 8pts that don't score very well.* I need someone to measure my horns. Anyone wanna come over and run a tape?*


It really isn't rocket science GS. Download the scoring sheet, read the instructions, get yourself a 1/4" tape measure and go ahead and score them. I am confident you can get real close - at least for the more typical antlers.

Boone and Crockett Club | Score Chart PDFs | Wildlife Conservation ...


----------



## sniper

Groundsize said:


> If you need me to post any pictures for you let me know and you can send em to my email. Hahaha what a joke. But seriously I'll title them pictures from sniper Dave by Paul


I think when I post pics others can see them but I can not..Very strange..

Post 182 from last year here is my war room Paul...I've added 2 more goodfellas since...The 10 point by the lamp is 140ish..


----------



## Groundsize

sniper said:


> I think when I post pics others can see them but I can not..Very strange..
> 
> Post 182 from last year here is my war room Paul...I've added 2 more goodfellas since...The 10 point by the lamp is 140ish..


Huh I can't see anything?


----------



## QDMAMAN

brushbuster said:


> you spelled club wrong.


No...I spelled "cub" correctly.
Nearly 7 years and you just notice. Smh
Who's thread is this anyway!!!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Handy tool I saw advertised.
Check out this video on YouTube:


----------



## snortwheeze

Now I'M REALLY PISSED I CAN'T SEE PICTURES  congrats to those that have made this list, that's a hell of a feat and I'd like to buy ya a beer and shake your hands !


----------



## Jet08

Trophy Specialist said:


> You might be surprised at how many people have five deer over 700 from the U.P. A few decades ago, big bucks were a lot more common but since the advent of ATVs and baiting, the number of big bucks taken has plummeted because they are now mostly killed before they mature. I have a bunch of dandy bucks from the good old days that probably fall a little short of 700 with the top 5. If I could ad a buck I killed just over the boarder in Wisconsin though, I would be over 700. I know of other people that have killed far more big, U.P. bucks than me. Look at the CBM listings and several U.P. counties still lead the state in number of entries, but not for long unless things change with regulations.


Pictures please!!!


----------



## Groundsize

hunterrep said:


> Ok here you go.
> 2007 buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008 buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009 buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 missed him!!:sad:
> 
> 2012 buck


Hunterrep,
Can you post the score of your bucks?!? They look great just seeing because they look so much like mine. Greats bucks by the way.


----------



## Liver and Onions

I'm into the group thing more, hence the total of 700 or 750 total deer from your property since ownership started. Or maybe 500 bucks total. Probably a few farms with that number.
How about a 25 or 50 Club ? How many different hunters have taken at least 1 deer from your property. Again, crop damage deer count would not count because that isn't hunting. I think a decent number of family farms would make the 25 Club. The 50 Club would be quite special.

L & O


----------



## mbrewer

Liver and Onions said:


> I'm into the group thing more, hence the total of 700 or 750 total deer from your property since ownership started. Or maybe 500 bucks total. Probably a few farms with that number.
> How about a 25 or 50 Club ? How many different hunters have taken at least 1 deer from your property. Again, crop damage deer count would not count because that isn't hunting. I think a decent number of family farms would make the 25 Club. The 50 Club would be quite special.
> 
> L & O


Q is going to need a lot of boots if he uses a clean one to address each of your side bar discussions.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Jet08 said:


> Pictures please!!!


Here's some taken in the 70s and early 80s: 

This is the biggest racked buck I've ever taken and the deer weighed over 200 dressed:










Here's another big 10 pointer from the 70s: 










Another 1970s 10 pointer: 










This one is yet another 10 pointer from the good old days: 










I have killed many N. MI bucks larger than this one, but I do like the duds and hair style form this 70s photo though.


----------



## snortwheeze

Why are your pictures copyright'd ?? Don't think anyone's going to steal someone elses old deer pics. Haha, nice bucks though


----------



## Groundsize

Dirtyman said:


> #3 128
> #4 128
> #5 130
> Just guesses.


I agree on something like those scores also


----------



## BucksandDucks

I'm sitting at about 658 all from shiawassee county


----------



## snortwheeze

BucksandDucks said:


> I'm sitting at about 658 all from shiawassee county


Love shiawasse !! Get to do the handicap hunt on refuge Nov 16-17th and have had my chances at 2 of the biggest bucks of my life, unfortunately neither happened


----------



## BucksandDucks

snortwheeze said:


> Love shiawasse !! Get to do the handicap hunt on refuge Nov 16-17th and have had my chances at 2 of the biggest bucks of my life, unfortunately neither happened


The refuge is actually in Saginaw county but I hear you about that place. Some huge ones


----------



## QDMAMAN

Any new members? 
I have candidates that will solidify my membership...if I can catch up with them of course!


----------



## Firefighter

QDMAMAN said:


> Any new members?
> I have candidates that will solidify my membership...if I can catch up with them of course!


I would have been over the top last Friday, had the buck turned 6 inches one way or another. 

Does full draw, less than 8 yards from my tree count? 

Doh!

Sheesh now I'm thinking about all the bucks I've been at full draw on but couldn't shoot over my hunting career. I'd be about 730 with all bow kills if it were called "gettin" rather than "huntin".


----------



## QDMAMAN

Firefighter said:


> Sheesh now I'm thinking about all the bucks I've been at full draw on but couldn't shoot over my hunting career. I'd be about 730 with all bow kills if it were called "gettin" rather than "huntin".


Aint it a beautiful thing?


----------



## eyecatcher1

Now think about how many dollars you have spent per inch of antler. Maybe those canned deer farm "trophy" hunts are actually cheaper. Just think you could shoot one deer and be almost to the 700 club.


----------



## tubejig

Venison costs more than koby.

I'm around 630 counting all the better bucks I have taken. If I hunted years ago, the way I do now, my score would be in better shape.


----------



## SMITTY1233

I need one more dandy to finish it off way easier said then done.


----------



## QDMAMAN

eyecatcher1 said:


> Now think about how many dollars you have spent per inch of antler. Maybe those canned deer farm "trophy" hunts are actually cheaper. Just think you could shoot one deer and be almost to the 700 club.


No thanks.


----------



## gunfun13

QDMAMAN said:


> Any new members?
> I have candidates that will solidify my membership...if I can catch up with them of course!


If I can pull off a Don Higgins season I'll make it


----------



## eyecatcher1

QDMAMAN said:


> No thanks.


I was kidding.


----------



## Firefighter

SMITTY1233 said:


> I need one more dandy to finish it off way easier said then done.


Yup. Imagine being at full draw on said big one without a good bow shot, but a great spear shot. Yup. Friday. Instead of hesitating as he turned, he became a helicopter and stopped too far. SUCK!


----------



## mbrewer

QDMAMAN said:


> Any new members?
> I have candidates that will solidify my membership...if I can catch up with them of course!



Me.

4 Archery with 1 Muzzle loader - 718". 
Or 5, all archery - 706"
Have another 8-9 that average 110" or better.

2 weeks ago I would have told you my 40+ year deer hunting thing had pretty much run it's course. Not because I didn't enjoy it but because of how much I did. That's wearing off, some, but my last buck shook me up and still does like no deer other than my very first taken the morning of November 15, 1977.

October 26th was the the 20th anniversary of my Dad's passing. 20 years ago, the morning of the day he passed, I was in a tree stand instead of where I should have been, at the hospital by his side. I've spent the last 20 years dealing off and on with the guilt and regrets from that. I've rationalized my actions by saying I didn't know or he would have wanted me to do what made me happy, which is true but it doesn't make it right.

Besides the rationalizations I've mostly dealt with it by constant reminders to myself to not ever allow my pursuit of big deer to be anything other than a personal challenge, to attach no glory to it and don't ever allow it to distract me from what really does matter. I'm far from perfect but I've succeeded at that more than I've failed especially the last 10 years or so.

The buck that put me in the "700 Club" and also my largest ever was taken Oct. 26 2017, the morning of the 20th anniversary of my Dad's passing. That deer, that day, hit me like a ton of bricks. Rather than be happy or satisfied, I felt like, for lack of better words, that deer, that day, deserved to live way more than I deserved to take him. How ironic is it that the best deer I ever shot is also the only one I ever wish I hadn't?

This post was supposed to be about numbers and inches only but got way off course, sorry about that. I hope it doesn't get too far off the rails because of me. I'll add the pics to go with the numbers eventually because I know..."Without pics, it never happened" except it did and I can't change that even if I wanted to.


----------



## otcarcher

mbrewer said:


> Me.
> 
> 4 Archery with 1 Muzzle loader - 718".
> Or 5, all archery - 706"
> Have another 8-9 that average 110" or better.
> 
> 2 weeks ago I would have told you my 40+ year deer hunting thing had pretty much run it's course. Not because I didn't enjoy it but because of how much I did. That's wearing off, some, but my last buck shook me up and still does like no deer other than my very first taken the morning of November 15, 1977.
> 
> October 26th was the the 20th anniversary of my Dad's passing. 20 years ago, the morning of the day he passed, I was in a tree stand instead of where I should have been, at the hospital by his side. I've spent the last 20 years dealing off and on with the guilt and regrets from that. I've rationalized my actions by saying I didn't know or he would have wanted me to do what made me happy, which is true but it doesn't make it right.
> 
> Besides the rationalizations I've mostly dealt with it by constant reminders to myself to not ever allow my pursuit of big deer to be anything other than a personal challenge, to attach no glory to it and don't ever allow it to distract me from what really does matter. I'm far from perfect but I've succeeded at that more than I've failed especially the last 10 years or so.
> 
> The buck that put me in the "700 Club" and also my largest ever was taken Oct. 26 2017, the morning of the 20th anniversary of my Dad's passing. That deer, that day, hit me like a ton of bricks. Rather than be happy or satisfied, I felt like, for lack of better words, that deer, that day, deserved to live way more than I deserved to take him. How ironic is it that the best deer I ever shot is also the only one I ever wish I hadn't?
> 
> This post was supposed to be about numbers and inches only but got way off course, sorry about that. I hope it doesn't get too far off the rails because of me. I'll add the pics to go with the numbers eventually because I know..."Without pics, it never happened" except it did and I can't change that even if I wanted to.


Strong post. Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## SMITTY1233

mbrewer said:


> Me.
> 
> 4 Archery with 1 Muzzle loader - 718".
> Or 5, all archery - 706"
> Have another 8-9 that average 110" or better.
> 
> 2 weeks ago I would have told you my 40+ year deer hunting thing had pretty much run it's course. Not because I didn't enjoy it but because of how much I did. That's wearing off, some, but my last buck shook me up and still does like no deer other than my very first taken the morning of November 15, 1977.
> 
> October 26th was the the 20th anniversary of my Dad's passing. 20 years ago, the morning of the day he passed, I was in a tree stand instead of where I should have been, at the hospital by his side. I've spent the last 20 years dealing off and on with the guilt and regrets from that. I've rationalized my actions by saying I didn't know or he would have wanted me to do what made me happy, which is true but it doesn't make it right.
> 
> Besides the rationalizations I've mostly dealt with it by constant reminders to myself to not ever allow my pursuit of big deer to be anything other than a personal challenge, to attach no glory to it and don't ever allow it to distract me from what really does matter. I'm far from perfect but I've succeeded at that more than I've failed especially the last 10 years or so.
> 
> The buck that put me in the "700 Club" and also my largest ever was taken Oct. 26 2017, the morning of the 20th anniversary of my Dad's passing. That deer, that day, hit me like a ton of bricks. Rather than be happy or satisfied, I felt like, for lack of better words, that deer, that day, deserved to live way more than I deserved to take him. How ironic is it that the best deer I ever shot is also the only one I ever wish I hadn't?
> 
> This post was supposed to be about numbers and inches only but got way off course, sorry about that. I hope it doesn't get too far off the rails because of me. I'll add the pics to go with the numbers eventually because I know..."Without pics, it never happened" except it did and I can't change that even if I wanted to.


What a great reminder to us all! Great post....


----------



## Liver and Onions

Bump


----------



## snortwheeze

Need pictures of all these deer .....


----------



## Liver and Onions

Bump

The last couple of years I've added a different 700 Club to this thread. The 700 Deer Club. 700 deer from your property since you or your family has owned the land. Michigan and fair-chase only. 
Last year 1 member said that they belonged to the 50 Club. At least 50 different hunters had taken at least 1 deer from the family property. Amazing number and a VERY rare club indeed. Talk about sharing and promoting our passion.
A different club might be the 7000 Club. Those who have taken enough bucks to total 7000". No limit on the number of bucks to reach the number. There must be a few hunters here who are close to taking 100 legal, fair-chase Michigan bucks so getting to 7000 might be as common as getting to the 700" Club.

L & O


----------



## jr28schalm

Nice brewer, true story


----------



## Wild Thing

Congrats mbrewer - some real dandies! What county?


----------



## Trophy Specialist

mbrewer said:


> View attachment 295141
> 
> 133 6/8
> 
> View attachment 295140
> 
> 136 0/8
> 
> View attachment 295142
> 
> 137 2/8
> 
> View attachment 295143
> 
> 145 5/8
> 
> View attachment 295144
> 
> 163 7/8


Very nice. Nobody can accuse you of holding the deer way out in front of you to try to make them look bigger.


----------



## bucko12pt

stickbow shooter said:


> I didn't even see the Lb. Either way, I am in


I think he meant 300# per deer.


----------



## sniper

Beautiful bucks Brew...Somebody been letting the youngsters walk...Nice job


----------



## mbrewer

QDMAMAN said:


> Quiet an accomplishment! Congrats!
> Is it just me, or do they all have a similar "look" to them?
> Which one was the ML kill?


Thank you. The MZ was 145. He and the biggest share some similarities for sure. They were shot 3 miles from each other with 9 years between them.


----------



## mbrewer

wildthing said:


> Congrats mbrewer - some real dandies! What county?


Thank you. Most but not all of the better ones are from Washtenaw. A few good ones from Alger, Marquette and Genessee counties too.


----------



## LabtechLewis

mbrewer said:


> View attachment 295141
> 
> 133 6/8
> 
> View attachment 295140
> 
> 136 0/8
> 
> View attachment 295142
> 
> 137 2/8
> 
> View attachment 295143
> 
> 145 5/8
> 
> View attachment 295144
> 
> 163 7/8


Phenomenal! Nice photography. A few questions:
1. How many of the five with a bow? Just the one?
2. What are the dates of kill?
3. How did you end up hunting so many different counties?

Congrats Milwaukee!


----------



## Wild Thing

mbrewer said:


> Thank you. Most but not all of the better ones are from Washtenaw. A few good ones from Alger, Marquette and Genessee counties too.


Those counties are all known for producing good sized deer for sure (but you still have to be able to kill them). I wish we could grow them like that in Dickinson County but even our best 4 year olds barely make it to the low 120's. I'm still working on the 600 Club with my top 5 Michigan deer. You guys who surpass 700 are certainly an inspiration for the rest of us wannabes.


----------



## BWHUNTR

Didn't realize this thread was still going on. I posted a thread a couple years ago on hitting the 700" mark . I'll take this opportunity and post/share my pictures here on the "official" page.

October 1994 my first true "monster buck" with archery. No real good field photos of him but looking at the picture he's on the left. 150 4/8" 10 point









December 2006 Muzzleloader 127 6/8" 10 point









October 2007 my biggest grossing archery buck 157 3/8" 11 point Main frame 8 with 3 abnormal points at base.









November 2011 Shotgun 134 4/8" 10 point









and my November 2016 archery buck 133 2/8" 9 point puts me at 703 3/8"


----------



## mbrewer

BWHUNTR said:


> Didn't realize this thread was still going on. I posted a thread a couple years ago on hitting the 700" mark . I'll take this opportunity and post/share my pictures here on the "official" page.
> 
> October 1994 my first true "monster buck" with archery. No real good field photos of him but looking at the picture he's on the left. 150 4/8" 10 point
> View attachment 295406
> 
> 
> December 2006 Muzzleloader 127 6/8" 10 point
> View attachment 295408
> 
> 
> October 2007 my biggest grossing archery buck 157 3/8" 11 point Main frame 8 with 3 abnormal points at base.
> View attachment 295410
> 
> 
> November 2011 Shotgun 134 4/8" 10 point
> View attachment 295411
> 
> 
> and my November 2016 archery buck 133 2/8" 9 point puts me at 703 3/8"
> View attachment 295413


Congrats to you Sir.

Big ass, raw boned bucks on the ground look different than ordinary deer.

True story.

P.S. that 6er might be the best of the bunch. He's a chunk.


----------



## QDMAMAN

I just went back through the thread and came up with all of the qualifiers so far.
I'm still waiting on a 120"er. 

hunterrep
mbrewer
rayed
Ridge_runner7
thunder river outfitters
mich buckmaster
Calhoun
BWHNTR


----------



## Bowhunt

QDMAMAN said:


> I just went back through the thread and came up with all of the qualifiers so far.
> I'm still waiting on a 120"er.
> 
> hunterrep
> mbrewer
> rayed
> Ridge_runner7
> thunder river outfitters
> mich buckmaster
> Calhoun
> BWHNTR


Right now I am still about 20" short. I would need a 140" to get there...


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I got five big bucks back in the 1970s and early 80s in northern Michigan and have not improved on them much, if any in all these years hunting in Michigan. I've been about 10-12 inches from 700 for 37 years.


----------



## Hoytman5

bucko12pt said:


> 10-4 on the 7000" inches. Doubt there would be many guys in that circle because only a handful have records on the total number of deer killed in a lifetime. I know I don't.
> 
> We have 1300 acres and prob average about 15-17 guys hunting opening day, so a sizeable crew, but it's mostly wooded, so we're not cramped.
> 
> I don't have individual records on every year, but from memory I would say the 1980's, 1990's and 2000's in that order would be our best decades. Since our COOP and APR's the average number isn't going up, but the score is.
> 
> As far as an average score, 80's may be high, but we always tried to take nicer bucks. Again, I don't have individual year stats to base my estimates on.
> 
> The 12 buck a year average is pretty close I think.


Are the McManus's part of your camp?


----------



## QDMAMAN

Trophy Specialist said:


> I got five big bucks back in the 1970s and early 80s in northern Michigan and have not improved on them much, if any in all these years hunting in Michigan. I've been about 10-12 inches from 700 for 37 years.


It hasn't been that long for me but since my last "biggun" (2011) I put my BIL on a high 140" and a 135". I certainly have worthy targets in my neighborhood but since I started elk hunting in 2012 I admittedly haven't put the same amount of effort in to my whitetail hunting. Hope to get it done this fall.


----------



## Firefighter

QDMAMAN said:


> I just went back through the thread and came up with all of the qualifiers so far.
> I'm still waiting on a 120"er.
> 
> hunterrep
> mbrewer
> rayed
> Ridge_runner7
> thunder river outfitters
> mich buckmaster
> Calhoun
> BWHNTR


I was at full draw on my 700 maker this year. 

So close! 

Reckon he'll just put me at 715 next year


----------



## BWHUNTR

BWHUNTR said:


> Didn't realize this thread was still going on. I posted a thread a couple years ago on hitting the 700" mark . I'll take this opportunity and post/share my pictures here on the "official" page.
> 
> October 1994 my first true "monster buck" with archery. No real good field photos of him but looking at the picture he's on the left. 150 4/8" 10 point
> View attachment 295406
> 
> 
> December 2006 Muzzleloader 127 6/8" 10 point
> View attachment 295408
> 
> 
> October 2007 my biggest grossing archery buck 157 3/8" 11 point Main frame 8 with 3 abnormal points at base.
> View attachment 295410





Firefighter said:


> I was at full draw on my 700 maker this year.
> 
> So close!
> 
> Reckon he'll just put me at 715 next year


next year, heck we are killen deer in less than 8 months Jason. Good luck buddy


----------



## bigbucks160

QDMAMAN said:


> I just went back through the thread and came up with all of the qualifiers so far.
> I'm still waiting on a 120"er.
> 
> hunterrep
> mbrewer
> rayed
> Ridge_runner7
> thunder river outfitters
> mich buckmaster
> Calhoun
> BWHNTR


Congrats to these guys. that's tough to do!!


----------



## SMITTY1233

Congrats Pat! Awesome accomplishment. I got one good one to get yet!


----------



## Wild Thing

QDMAMAN said:


> I just went back through the thread and came up with all of the qualifiers so far.
> I'm still waiting on a 120"er.
> 
> hunterrep
> mbrewer
> rayed
> Ridge_runner7
> thunder river outfitters
> mich buckmaster
> Calhoun
> BWHNTR


I am quite certain that John Eberhart could join this prestigious group if he listed his top 5. He may not even be aware of this thread but chances are that he is and he just chooses to sit on the sidelines. He is a class act and an extremely accomplished hunter as we all know.

My hat is off to the 8 hunters above who have demonstrated that they know how to get it done. Sure, there may have been a little luck involved, but when you are consistently "lucky" there is good reason for it....they are darned good hunters! Congrats to all of them.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

QDMAMAN said:


> It hasn't been that long for me but since my last "biggun" (2011) I put my BIL on a high 140" and a 135". I certainly have worthy targets in my neighborhood but since I started elk hunting in 2012 I admittedly haven't put the same amount of effort in to my whitetail hunting. Hope to get it done this fall.


Haven't your elk hunts been in September?


----------



## QDMAMAN

Trophy Specialist said:


> Haven't your elk hunts been in September?


Yes, but preparation has been taking precedent over deer season prep. Not an excuse, just a reality.


----------



## Walt Donaldson

Wife misread the thread title as 7" club........she seems dis-interested now.


----------



## Walt Donaldson

mbrewer said:


> View attachment 295141
> 
> 133 6/8
> 
> View attachment 295140
> 
> 136 0/8
> 
> View attachment 295142
> 
> 137 2/8
> 
> View attachment 295143
> 
> 145 5/8
> 
> View attachment 295144
> 
> 163 7/8


Very impressive lineup there!! Congrats!


----------



## jr28schalm

Walt Donaldson said:


> Wife misread the thread title as 7" club........she seems dis-interested now.


With a good Foot rub, 7 inchs should still get the job done


----------



## Walt Donaldson

BWHUNTR said:


> Didn't realize this thread was still going on. I posted a thread a couple years ago on hitting the 700" mark . I'll take this opportunity and post/share my pictures here on the "official" page.
> 
> October 1994 my first true "monster buck" with archery. No real good field photos of him but looking at the picture he's on the left. 150 4/8" 10 point
> View attachment 295406
> 
> 
> December 2006 Muzzleloader 127 6/8" 10 point
> View attachment 295408
> 
> 
> October 2007 my biggest grossing archery buck 157 3/8" 11 point Main frame 8 with 3 abnormal points at base.
> View attachment 295410
> 
> 
> November 2011 Shotgun 134 4/8" 10 point
> View attachment 295411
> 
> 
> and my November 2016 archery buck 133 2/8" 9 point puts me at 703 3/8"
> View attachment 295413


Outstanding bucks!! Nice job!


----------



## Dish7

1989 12pt, shotgun, FDW 198 lbs, 153 2/8 2. 2011 12pt, ML, FDW 221 lbs, 135 2/8 3. 2013 10pt, bow, FDW 215 lbs, 147 3/8 4. 2015 11pt, bow, FDW 188 lbs, 137 5/8 5. 2016 10pt, bow, FDW 217lbs, 149 4/8 Total= 723. All scores gross.






























Sorry, I'm not very good at resizing pics to upload lol.


----------



## sniper

Dish7 said:


> 1989 12pt, shotgun, FDW 198 lbs, 153 2/8 2. 2011 12pt, ML, FDW 221 lbs, 135 2/8 3. 2013 10pt, bow, FDW 215 lbs, 147 3/8 4. 2015 11pt, bow, FDW 188 lbs, 137 5/8 5. 2016 10pt, bow, FDW 217lbs, 149 4/8 Total= 723. All scores gross.
> View attachment 296806
> View attachment 296808
> View attachment 296809
> View attachment 296810
> View attachment 296811
> Sorry, I'm not very good at resizing pics to upload lol.


Awesome work Dish, very impressive...

Love the Elton John hairpiece on pic #2...


----------



## Walt Donaldson

Dish7 said:


> 1989 12pt, shotgun, FDW 198 lbs, 153 2/8 2. 2011 12pt, ML, FDW 221 lbs, 135 2/8 3. 2013 10pt, bow, FDW 215 lbs, 147 3/8 4. 2015 11pt, bow, FDW 188 lbs, 137 5/8 5. 2016 10pt, bow, FDW 217lbs, 149 4/8 Total= 723. All scores gross.
> View attachment 296806
> View attachment 296808
> View attachment 296809
> View attachment 296810
> View attachment 296811
> Sorry, I'm not very good at resizing pics to upload lol.


Which pixel is the 2nd buck?!

Those are some giants man, congrats on the 700+!!!


----------



## Dish7

Walt Donaldson said:


> Which pixel is the 2nd buck?!
> 
> Those are some giants man, congrats on the 700+!!!


 Thanks. Yeah one of the first digital cameras. I had trouble getting them small enough to upload. Should see my hero shots on the 1989 buck... it's on faded out Polaroids lol. Not giants, but very solid bucks. I have seven more shoulder mounts and 4 Europeans that are in the 120s and 130s. maybe when the weather gets better I'll hang them all together on the barn for a group pic. BTW, all but two taken on my little 40 acres.


----------



## Dish7

sniper said:


> Awesome work Dish, very impressive...
> 
> Love the Elton John hairpiece on pic #2...


Hey man, not all of us can be like Walt...#THEB1G1, some of us are just Tiny Dancers. :lol:


----------



## cakebaker

Dish7 said:


> View attachment 296822
> Thanks. Yeah one of the first digital cameras. I had trouble getting them small enough to upload. Should see my hero shots on the 1989 buck... it's on faded out Polaroids lol. Not giants, but very solid bucks. I have seven more shoulder mounts and 4 Europeans that are in the 120s and 130s. maybe when the weather gets better I'll hang them all together on the barn for a group pic. BTW, all but two taken on my little 40 acres.


Nice!!!


----------



## mbrewer

Dish7 said:


> 1989 12pt, shotgun, FDW 198 lbs, 153 2/8 2. 2011 12pt, ML, FDW 221 lbs, 135 2/8 3. 2013 10pt, bow, FDW 215 lbs, 147 3/8 4. 2015 11pt, bow, FDW 188 lbs, 137 5/8 5. 2016 10pt, bow, FDW 217lbs, 149 4/8 Total= 723. All scores gross.
> View attachment 296806
> View attachment 296808
> View attachment 296809
> View attachment 296810
> View attachment 296811
> Sorry, I'm not very good at resizing pics to upload lol.


Too late, games locked.

Not a true story.


----------



## mbrewer

Dish7 said:


> 1989 12pt, shotgun, FDW 198 lbs, 153 2/8 2. 2011 12pt, ML, FDW 221 lbs, 135 2/8 3. 2013 10pt, bow, FDW 215 lbs, 147 3/8 4. 2015 11pt, bow, FDW 188 lbs, 137 5/8 5. 2016 10pt, bow, FDW 217lbs, 149 4/8 Total= 723. All scores gross.
> View attachment 296806
> View attachment 296808
> View attachment 296809
> View attachment 296810
> View attachment 296811
> Sorry, I'm not very good at resizing pics to upload lol.


 That's a nice mess of deer.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I wonder what Pat Robertson would think of this thread? LOL


----------



## QDMAMAN

QDMAMAN said:


> I just went back through the thread and came up with all of the qualifiers so far.
> I'm still waiting on a 120"er.
> 
> hunterrep
> mbrewer
> rayed
> Ridge_runner7
> thunder river outfitters
> mich buckmaster
> Calhoun
> BWHNTR


+ Dish7


----------



## sniper

What fun would it be hitting the 700" mark?...Then I wouldn't have any to strive for...

#Jealousy


----------



## BWHUNTR

Nice work Dish that's an impressive top 5 congrats


----------



## Walt Donaldson

Dish7 said:


> View attachment 296822
> BTW, all but two taken on my little 40 acres.


Even better! Very impressive!


----------



## Jet08

sniper said:


> What fun would it be hitting the 700" mark?...Then I wouldn't have any to strive for...
> 
> #Jealousy


800" club?


----------



## Wild Thing

Congrats on some very nice deer Dish. You Da Man!


----------



## Dish7

wildthing said:


> I am quite certain that John Eberhart could join this prestigious group if he listed his top 5. He may not even be aware of this thread but chances are that he is and he just chooses to sit on the sidelines. He is a class act and an extremely accomplished hunter as we all know.


I was just reading back through this thread since it is so long and goes back so many years. I think you hit on something with John Eberhart. Not only him but I'd say there are a lot of guys that make 700+ but don't post it for a variety of reasons. Now that I put mine on here I'm honestly not sure how I feel about it. Kind of weird.


----------



## sniper

Dish7 said:


> I was just reading back through this thread since it is so long and goes back so many years. I think you hit on something with John Eberhart. Not only him but I'd say there are a lot of guys that make 700+ but don't post it for a variety of reasons. Now that I put mine on here I'm honestly not sure how I feel about it. Kind of weird.


Nothing wrong with letting people know of your accomplishments...I wish more would do it...It's all about the delivery that makes it legit...

The what's, when's, and why's of one's accomplishments can be a good learning tool for others...


----------



## Wild Thing

Dish7 said:


> I was just reading back through this thread since it is so long and goes back so many years. I think you hit on something with John Eberhart. Not only him but I'd say there are a lot of guys that make 700+ but don't post it for a variety of reasons. Now that I put mine on here I'm honestly not sure how I feel about it. Kind of weird.


I don't see any reason why any of you should feel "weird"...or any other emotions whatsoever, other than "satisfaction" or "pleased" that you have all achieved your goal of becoming very successful deer hunters. You should be very proud of that. Frankly, I don't believe there are many others besides John E that have achieved this status here. And, let's not forget that John is also in the "deer hunting business" to some degree which I'm sure has influenced his decision to not post his successes.

You guys above who have achieved this level of success should be very happy with your success. Congrats again!


----------



## Dish7

sniper said:


> Nothing wrong with letting people know of your accomplishments...I wish more would do it...It's all about the delivery that makes it legit...
> 
> The what's, when's, and why's of one's accomplishments can be a good learning tool for others...


I agree. You're right, it is about the "delivery." I do have some good experiences, one in particular, that was a huge lesson for me. Sounds like a near future thread.



wildthing said:


> I don't see any reason why any of you should feel "weird"...or any other emotions whatsoever, other than "satisfaction" or "pleased" that you have all achieved your goal of becoming very successful deer hunters. You should be very proud of that. Frankly, I don't believe there are many others besides John E that have achieved this status here. And, let's not forget that John is also in the "deer hunting business" to some degree which I'm sure has influenced his decision to not post his successes.
> 
> You guys above who have achieved this level of success should be very happy with your success. Congrats again!


Don't get me wrong, I'm not sorry for posting my bucks. I think it's just that I am fairy reserved by nature. I'm definitely proud of them and not secretive so...I'll get over it LOL.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Some guys don't like to brag or show the world what the have killed do to unnecessary jealously it may produce. Then the Rumor mill gets going and before you know it you have the DNR giving you a colonoscopy. Even though you have nothing to hide.


----------



## sniper

stickbow shooter said:


> Some guys don't like to brag or show the world what the have killed do to unnecessary jealously it may produce. Then the Rumor mill gets going and before you know it you have the DNR giving you a colonoscopy. Even though you have nothing to hide.


This is probably why Jr passes those big ones...lol


----------



## SmokeShot

I have enjoyed this thread for years and decided I would share my top 5 that I have been so very fortunate to harvest.









12pt taken November 4th 1999 in Van Buren County with bow 147 gross









8pt taken November 14th 2001 in Allegan County with bow 124 gross









10pt taken October 2nd 2007 in Van Buren County with bow 138 gross









11pt taken November 2nd 2008 in Allegan County with bow 144 gross









11pt taken November 19th 2011 in Van Buren County with Shotgun 162 gross
These five put me in the club at 715 inches.


----------



## SmokeShot

I was then able to improve on my total by taking this 9pt in October 26th 2012 in Allegan county 142 gross. Putting me at 733 inches.


----------



## Dish7

SmokeShot said:


> I have enjoyed this thread for years and decided I would share my top 5 that I have been so very fortunate to harvest.
> 
> View attachment 297555
> 
> 12pt taken November 4th 1999 in Van Buren County with bow 147 gross
> 
> View attachment 297556
> 
> 8pt taken November 14th 2001 in Allegan County with bow 124 gross
> 
> View attachment 297559
> 
> 10pt taken October 2nd 2007 in Van Buren County with bow 138 gross
> 
> View attachment 297558
> 
> 11pt taken November 2nd 2008 in Allegan County with bow 144 gross
> 
> View attachment 297561
> 
> 11pt taken November 19th 2011 in Van Buren County with Shotgun 162 gross
> These five put me in the club at 715 inches.


Wow, that's an awesome lineup. What is the mass measurement of that right base on the Booner. Looks incredible!


----------



## sniper

Awesome bucks Smoke...

We're these bucks taken on managed land?...Just curious.
Thanx


----------



## LabtechLewis

These bucks are all incredibly impressive. Congrats men! If you were going to start a club for top 5 age-class bucks, what do you think the threshold would be? 5x5=25? Seems lofty. 5x4 doesn't seem exclusive enough. Thoughts?


----------



## SmokeShot

Dish7 said:


> Wow, that's an awesome lineup. What is the mass measurement of that right base on the Booner. Looks incredible!


7 3/8" at its narrowest point 9 1/8" at the widest.


----------



## SmokeShot

sniper said:


> Awesome bucks Smoke...
> 
> We're these bucks taken on managed land?...Just curious.
> Thanx


They were taken on three different properties and none of them are what I would call managed. I am fairly selective of what I shoot, but I share them all with other hunters who are not as selective. There are no food plots or even crops on any of them. The only habitat improvements, over the years, have been selective logging.


----------



## jr28schalm

sniper said:


> This is probably why Jr passes those big ones...lol


Dnr and medical cards go great together..lol


----------



## QDMAMAN

Members to date!

hunterrep
mbrewer
rayed
Ridge_runner7
thunder river outfitters
mich buckmaster
Calhoun
BWHNTR
Dish7
SmokeShot


----------



## BWHUNTR

Well done Smokeshot impressive line up. That gun kill is a pretty cool buck with a ton off mass. You're gonna eventually hit the 700 with all bow kills. Congrats and thanks for sharing we all appreciate it.


----------



## QDMAMAN

SmokeShot said:


> I was then able to improve on my total by taking this 9pt in October 26th 2012 in Allegan county 142 gross. Putting me at 733 inches.
> View attachment 297563



Looks like a 130" with your bow will get you the archery 700!


----------



## Slick Trick40

700” is really impressive in Michigan. I’m at 605. At 41 years old would be a good lifetime accomplishment. Congrats to you guys that have made it!

I know a guy that has at least 5 from 170-140 in Michigan. I knew him about 10 years ago but lost touch with him. He would easily make it. All his bucks are from southern Michigan washtenaw county. I don’t think he entered any of his bucks but he scored them. Im sure he has shot a few more since then.


----------



## Walt Donaldson

SmokeShot said:


> I have enjoyed this thread for years and decided I would share my top 5 that I have been so very fortunate to harvest.
> 
> View attachment 297555
> 
> 12pt taken November 4th 1999 in Van Buren County with bow 147 gross
> 
> View attachment 297556
> 
> 8pt taken November 14th 2001 in Allegan County with bow 124 gross
> 
> View attachment 297559
> 
> 10pt taken October 2nd 2007 in Van Buren County with bow 138 gross
> 
> View attachment 297558
> 
> 11pt taken November 2nd 2008 in Allegan County with bow 144 gross
> 
> View attachment 297561
> 
> 11pt taken November 19th 2011 in Van Buren County with Shotgun 162 gross
> These five put me in the club at 715 inches.


That's awesome!! Congrats! Love all the character on the 162"!


----------



## BWHUNTR

Slick Trick40 said:


> 700” is really impressive in Michigan. I’m at 605. At 41 years old would be a good lifetime accomplishment. Congrats to you guys that have made it!
> 
> I know a guy that has at least 5 from 170-140 in Michigan. I knew him about 10 years ago but lost touch with him. He would easily make it. All his bucks are from southern Michigan washtenaw county. I don’t think he entered any of his bucks but he scored them. Im sure he has shot a few more since then.


Slick Trick 40 at 41 you've still got plenty of hunts to achieve the accomplishment of hitting the 700" club, just a matter of time. I did it at the age of 49.
As a measurer for CBM and Pope and Young I meet a lot of hunters. I know of two "local" guys that make it as well. One guy has a total of 359 4/8 in his last two back to back bucks one from the 2016 season and this past season. Hope to score his other bucks in the future to confirm his accomplishment.
The other guy (kid, he's 21) I measured a buck for him in 2016 that went 174 1/8 gross, a muzzle loader buck from 2013 that grossed 153 3/8 and a 120" plus bow kill and I had mentioned to him about the 700" club. He had a couple of other bucks at home that I didn't measure but he figured he was a tad short. I recently scored his first buck from this past season and it grossed 149. He texted me a picture from the field of his muzzleloader buck saying "this one will put me over 700". He scored it himself at 123 before taking it to the taxidermist. With that, he easily exceeds the mark. We've arraigned to score the "123 inch" buck this Spring when he shoots a long beard so we can then confirm his achievement.
Good luck this season Slick Trick 40


----------



## jr28schalm

I'm happy for all you 700ers, but ever time I look at this thread and my wall I have to go out side and get lifted


----------



## Dish7

BWHUNTR said:


> Slick Trick 40 at 41 you've still got plenty of hunts to achieve the accomplishment of hitting the 700" club, just a matter of time.


I completely agree. The golden age of hunting mature bucks is right now IMO. The one that put me over was in 2016 at 50 years old. Now if in 1989 when I got the first one you would have told me I would have the bucks I have now,(not just my top 5) I would have thought you were crazy. Way, way more hunters letting young bucks walk now days. That does not mean it is easy by any means but the potential is definitely there. Stick to it and *never *stop learning. Good luck.


----------



## Liver and Onions

QDMAMAN said:


> Members to date!
> 
> hunterrep
> mbrewer
> rayed
> Ridge_runner7
> thunder river outfitters
> mich buckmaster
> Calhoun
> BWHNTR
> Dish7
> SmokeShot


Amazing numbers for some of us who have never seen a 135" fair-chase Michigan buck during a hunt. For anyone just tuning in, back in post #1 Q-man mentioned that these are your top 5 Michigan deer. He didn't say fair-chase and legal also, but I think that applies.
The 7000 Club that I brought up is for your top 100 Michigan fair-chase, legal bucks. DMAP deer would count. Crop Damage Permit deer would not. For sure not anywhere the average score of the 700 Club, but this is a life-time achievement very few will ever reach. 
I also brought up the 700 deer club for your family farm/property since family ownership. The last club I brought up was the 50 Club. Where 50 different hunters have taken at least 1 legal deer from your family farm/property. Same rules as mentioned. 

L & O


----------



## SmokeShot

Walt Donaldson said:


> That's awesome!! Congrats! Love all the character on the 162"!





BWHUNTR said:


> Well done Smokeshot impressive line up. That gun kill is a pretty cool buck with a ton off mass. You're gonna eventually hit the 700 with all bow kills. Congrats and thanks for sharing we all appreciate it.


Thank you gentlemen for your kind words.


----------



## Walt Donaldson

jr28schalm said:


> I'm happy for all you 700ers, but ever time I look at this thread and my wall I have to go out side and get lifted


So about how often are you looking at it, would you say?


----------



## jr28schalm

Walt Donaldson said:


> So about how often are you looking at it, would you say?


my wall? every morning before work..


----------



## QDMAMAN

Here’s a little something to humble all of us! Lol
I’ve become friends with these identical twin brothers from Ohio, Steve and Scott Esker.
I met Steve first at the Lansing deer show a few years ago and got to talking about the Ohio Sportsmen’s forum and if his top 5 would make the Ohio 700 Club, he thought a minute and very matter of factly stated that his top 5 would exceed 1,000! I’ve since got to know Scott and have enjoyed talking BIG bucks and how they go about finding and killing them.

This is Steve with his top 10 averaging 194 4/8” each.









This is Scott with his top 10 averaging 192 7/8”.


----------



## sniper

QDMAMAN said:


> Here’s a little something to humble all of us! Lol
> I’ve become friends with these identical twin brothers from Ohio, Steve and Scott Esker.
> I met Steve first at the Lansing deer show a few years ago and got to talking about the Ohio Sportsmen’s forum and if his top 5 would make the Ohio 700 Club, he thought a minute and very matter of factly stated that his top 5 would exceed 1,000! I’ve since got to know Scott and have enjoyed talking BIG bucks and how they go about finding and killing them.
> 
> This is Steve with his top 10 averaging 194 4/8” each.
> View attachment 299107
> 
> 
> This is Scott with his top 10 averaging 192 7/8”.
> View attachment 299108


Wow very impressive T!...Kinda makes us Michiganders feel like the JV squad...

Coincidentally my Father's good friend sent him this Ohio buck pick yesterday from his hunting grounds...


----------



## LabtechLewis

sniper said:


> Wow very impressive T!...Kinda makes us Michiganders feel like the JV squad...
> 
> Coincidentally my Father's good friend sent him this Ohio buck pick yesterday from his hunting grounds...


Sniper, are you saying those types of bucks exist here and we're not skilled/experienced enough to kill them? What variable could Michiganders control to even the odds?


----------



## LabtechLewis

QDMAMAN said:


> Here’s a little something to humble all of us! Lol
> I’ve become friends with these identical twin brothers from Ohio, Steve and Scott Esker.
> I met Steve first at the Lansing deer show a few years ago and got to talking about the Ohio Sportsmen’s forum and if his top 5 would make the Ohio 700 Club, he thought a minute and very matter of factly stated that his top 5 would exceed 1,000! I’ve since got to know Scott and have enjoyed talking BIG bucks and how they go about finding and killing them.
> 
> This is Steve with his top 10 averaging 194 4/8” each.
> View attachment 299107
> 
> 
> This is Scott with his top 10 averaging 192 7/8”.
> View attachment 299108


Really well done, both from a hunting perspective and artistic perspective.


----------



## jr28schalm

Well thnx for sending me out to the work shop alittle earlier then i had hoped..Lift off


----------



## sniper

LabtechLewis said:


> Sniper, are you saying those types of bucks exist here and we're not skilled/experienced enough to kill them? What variable could Michiganders control to even the odds?


I think we'd be comparing apples an oranges...I do believe a few of those type of Ohio size bucks do exist in MI but are outliers..They exist in MI on well managed lands with hunter control..They exist in the UP big woods, they exist in swamps and some exist in the safety of suburbia, but again they are far and few between....Habitat in the north and the amount of hunters still with shoot any buck like skeet mindset will always keep us short of Ohio and other states....I do believe the southern slp is slowly moving towards some trophy size bucks . It has the habitat and genetics, but it's still needs some help with some law changes (opener dates) and trigger restraint...
I also believe Michigan has plenty of great hunters to kill bucks like that...Matter of fact I'd put MI hunters up against Ohio deer hunters all day long..
Jmo...


----------



## sniper

jr28schalm said:


> Well thnx for sending me out to the work shop alittle earlier then i had hoped..Lift off


It's only February Jr, you do have issues...lol


----------



## jr28schalm

sniper said:


> It's only February Jr, you do have issues...lol


my issues stem from ill probly never beat 158


----------



## LabtechLewis

sniper said:


> I think we'd be comparing apples an oranges...I do believe a few of those type of Ohio size bucks do exist in MI but are outliers..They exist in MI on well managed lands with hunter control..They exist in the UP big woods, they exist in swamps and some exist in the safety of suburbia, but again they are far and few between....Habitat in the north and the amount of hunters still with shoot any buck like skeet mindset will always keep us short of Ohio and other states....I do believe the southern slp is slowly moving towards some trophy size bucks . It has the habitat and genetics, but it's still needs some help with some law changes (opener dates) and trigger restraint...
> I also believe Michigan has plenty of great hunters to kill bucks like that...Matter of fact I'd put MI hunters up against Ohio deer hunters all day long..
> Jmo...


Well said.


----------



## Dish7

QDMAMAN said:


> Here’s a little something to humble all of us! Lol
> I’ve become friends with these identical twin brothers from Ohio, Steve and Scott Esker.
> I met Steve first at the Lansing deer show a few years ago and got to talking about the Ohio Sportsmen’s forum and if his top 5 would make the Ohio 700 Club, he thought a minute and very matter of factly stated that his top 5 would exceed 1,000! I’ve since got to know Scott and have enjoyed talking BIG bucks and how they go about finding and killing them.
> 
> This is Steve with his top 10 averaging 194 4/8” each.
> View attachment 299107
> 
> 
> This is Scott with his top 10 averaging 192 7/8”.
> View attachment 299108


Wow. Most will never see one buck like those in a lifetime and there is 20 of them between two brothers. They _only_ average around 50" more than my top 5 . That's crazy. Great accomplishment. I think I've seen an article on one of them before. Urban area bucks maybe?


----------



## stickbow shooter

There average is something like 150 over mine. I need to move.


----------



## Dish7

sniper said:


> .I do believe the southern slp is slowly moving towards some trophy size bucks


Very much so. I've seen more Booners in the backs of trucks and in pics from S MI in the last few years then ever before. Several taken by people I know personally. Myself, never laid eyes on one while hunting...yet...hopefully...please! LOL. 



sniper said:


> I also believe Michigan has plenty of great hunters to kill bucks like that...Matter of fact I'd put MI hunters up against Ohio deer hunters all day long..


I seen an interview with Stan Potts once who said something like "a 4.5 year old buck with 120" of antler is no easier to kill than a 4.5 year old buck with 170" of antler. They don't know what's on their head, we do. Age makes them a trophy." Very true IMO. Also very easy for Stan to say since he's got four that go 200" LOL.


----------



## jr28schalm

stickbow shooter said:


> There average is something like 150 over mine. I need to move.


plz do, Then mybe ill see some bucks i been passing..lol


----------



## sniper

Dish7 said:


> Very much so. I've seen more Booners in the backs of trucks and in pics from S MI in the last few years then ever before. Several taken by people I know personally. Myself, never laid eyes on one while hunting...yet...hopefully...please! LOL.
> 
> I seen an interview with Stan Potts once who said something like "a 4.5 year old buck with 120" of antler is no easier to kill than a 4.5 year old buck with 170" of antler. They don't know what's on their head, we do. Age makes them a trophy." Very true IMO. Also very easy for Stan to say since he's got four that go 200" LOL.


Dish I've gotten pics of bucks in the last 3 years of deer that I haven't seen in quality in a combined 30 plus yrs of hunting..The scale is definitely moving upwards...


----------



## stickbow shooter

jr28schalm said:


> plz do, Then mybe ill see some bucks i been passing..lol


I hope you keep on passing them. I never get tired of eating backstraps


----------



## jr28schalm

stickbow shooter said:


> I believe it's the other way around lol.


caught you changing..lol


----------



## stickbow shooter

jr28schalm said:


> caught you changing..lol


Yep, we both no better lol. You can hold out, me well not so much.


----------



## jr28schalm

stickbow shooter said:


> Yep, we both no better lol. You can hold out, me well not so much.


What ever makes you happy.. but the bucks you showed my i wouldnt have passed on.. we both passing same kind of bucks for the fed land guys to drop them..lol


----------



## stickbow shooter

Very true Jr. They get hammered around us. And I ain't passing those bucks either. This year will be the year.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Dish7 said:


> Wow. Most will never see one buck like those in a lifetime and there is 20 of them between two brothers. They _only_ average around 50" more than my top 5 . That's crazy. Great accomplishment. I think I've seen an article on one of them before. Urban area bucks maybe?


Steve was featured in NAW with a 200+” buck he shot and lost and had a friend fly him over the area in a helicopter to find it.


----------



## Dish7

QDMAMAN said:


> Steve was featured in NAW with a 200+” buck he shot and lost and had a friend fly him over the area in a helicopter to find it.


Am I remembering right that they hunt suburban areas?


----------



## J Eberhart

I made the Michigan 700 club. Have a 167 (1981), a 152 (1983), two 154's (2004 and 2014) and a 153 (1997) and they were all typical 10 points. I think overall I've taken 26 ten points and that includes some from out of state.

Been very fortunate.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

sniper said:


> Wow very impressive T!...Kinda makes us Michiganders feel like the JV squad...
> 
> Coincidentally my Father's good friend sent him this Ohio buck pick yesterday from his hunting grounds...


Have a good friend who lives and hunts in Ohio and I can assure you there is a huge difference between the size of bucks here and there!


----------



## BucksandDucks

Im at around 660. I've never owned property and I've never hunted managed land, never had a foodplot on a property that I hunted. All of my larger bucks are from shiawassee county. I'm 43 now and in the next couple of years I will hopefully have a place of my own. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## QDMAMAN

QDMAMAN said:


> This should be a long running thread that can be added to as time goes by and more hunters eventually qualify, I hope to some day.
> 
> **To qualify add the gross B&C score of your top (5) Michigan bucks. If you break the 700" mark please post the pics of those bucks with your tally!*
> Big T





J Eberhart said:


> I made the Michigan 700 club. Have a 167 (1981), a 152 (1983), two 154's (2004 and 2014) and a 153 (1997) and they were all typical 10 points. I think overall I've taken 26 ten points and that includes some from out of state.
> 
> Been very fortunate.


Well surprise, surprise!!! :lol::lol::lol:

I'm wondering if you might make it twice?

Thanks for Chiming in John! Now....please post the pics for the rest of us to enjoy and appreciate!:coolgleam

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Wild Thing

QDMAMAN said:


> Well surprise, surprise!!! :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I'm wondering if you might make it twice?
> 
> Thanks for Chiming in John! Now....please post the pics for the rest of us to enjoy and appreciate!:coolgleam
> 
> Thanks,
> Tony


And....he is knocking on the door of the "800" club.


----------



## mich buckmaster

Well looks like I am right around 730 I believe. I don't have the pics on my phone any longer and I have most of my pics on an external hard drive. I will get pics soon. I may be a little over that but has to be close.


----------



## MrFysch

Probably in the 725 range for top 5...1300 for top 10


----------



## Trophy Specialist

J Eberhart said:


> I made the Michigan 700 club. Have a 167 (1981), a 152 (1983), two 154's (2004 and 2014) and a 153 (1997) and they were all typical 10 points. I think overall I've taken 26 ten points and that includes some from out of state.
> 
> Been very fortunate.


26, ten points is amazing since I've read that most whitetails only get 8 point racks at maturity.


----------



## Cedar Swamp

I'm definitely in the 1300 (top 10) club but am 20" shy of the 700 club


----------



## MrFysch

I would think the beast you posted this year had to bump the total up tremendously


----------



## QDMAMAN

MrFysch said:


> Probably in the 725 range for top 5...


All Michigan bucks Fysch?


----------



## QDMAMAN

I'm still a 125" away from joining.  Probably passed one the first week of November that would have put me over, all on 11 aces, but it wasn't a good enough reason to kill him.
The hunt continues!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Walt Donaldson said:


> That's awesome!! Congrats! Love all the character on the 162"!



You've gotta be getting close.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz

QDMAMAN said:


> You've gotta be getting close.


He's on Sabbatical from this site in hopes of not getting banned. But..... that little Jerk is flown past the 700" mark. We're hunting together this weekend i'll see if I can convince him to stop in and say hi!


----------



## QDMAMAN

QDMAMAN said:


> Here’s a little something to humble all of us! Lol
> I’ve become friends with these identical twin brothers from Ohio, Steve and Scott Esker.
> I met Steve first at the Lansing deer show a few years ago and got to talking about the Ohio Sportsmen’s forum and if his top 5 would make the Ohio 700 Club, he thought a minute and very matter of factly stated that his top 5 would exceed 1,000! I’ve since got to know Scott and have enjoyed talking BIG bucks and how they go about finding and killing them.
> 
> This is Steve with his top 10 averaging 194 4/8” each.
> View attachment 299107
> 
> 
> This is Scott with his top 10 averaging 192 7/8”.
> View attachment 299108



Scott added ANOTHER 200"+ whopper in early November, his 4th 200+! 









Steve added a DINK 180"! Still"stuck" on just 4 200"ers!


----------



## QDMAMAN

QDMAMAN said:


> Members to date!
> 
> hunterrep
> mbrewer
> rayed
> Ridge_runner7
> thunder river outfitters
> mich buckmaster
> Calhoun
> BWHNTR
> Dish7
> SmokeShot


Come on Walt! You've earned your bones! (pun intended)


----------



## MrFysch

No...my top 5 Michigan probably 670


----------



## MrFysch

Will try to get a pic up this weekend of my collection..lol...been wanting to get them all together for one pic anyways.


----------



## Dish7

MrFysch said:


> Will try to get a pic up this weekend of my collection..lol...been wanting to get them all together for one pic anyways.


I've said that I'm going to do group pic too....for a couple of years now lol.


----------



## UPWalleyeGuy

I am close but may be a fuzz short. All from the UP mostly back in the day. I’ll need to put a tape to them to confirm but from recollection I have 136, 134, 128, 156, and 144 which is around 698 if my recollection is correct.


----------



## QDMAMAN

QDMAMAN said:


> Last year I mentioned in a thread that it would be cool to recognize those hunters, and their bucks, in Michigan who's five (5) top scoring bucks (B&C GROSS) add up to 700".
> I had considered making it a 600" club but 700" is recognize in several other regions of the country so lets see who here makes the *"700 club"*.
> 
> This should be a long running thread that can be added to as time goes by and more hunters eventually qualify, I hope to some day.
> 
> I have a 160.5", 158.75", 120", 103", and a couple of 100's = 642.25"+-, so I'm still nearly 60" shy of qualifying.
> 
> **To qualify add the gross B&C score of your top (5) Michigan bucks. If you break the 700" mark please post the pics of those bucks with your tally!*
> Big T





MrFysch said:


> Will try to get a pic up this weekend of my collection..lol...been wanting to get them all together for one pic anyways.


----------



## Liver and Onions

UPWalleyeGuy said:


> ...... I am close but may be a fuzz short. All from the UP mostly back in the day. I’ll need to put a tape to them to confirm but from recollection I have 136, 134, 128, 156, and 144 which is around 698 if my recollection is correct.


Wow. Can't be many hunters who have that total from all UP bucks. Have these been scored by CBM/BC/P&Y ?

L & O


----------



## BucksandDucks

Got a little closer this year, still 21 inches short though. All shot in shiawassee county 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MrFysch

Yeah I didn't read the fine print...lol....


----------



## stickbow shooter

Liver and Onions said:


> Wow. Can't be many hunters who have that total from all UP bucks. Have these been scored by CBM/BC/P&Y ?
> 
> L & O


You might be surprised, not everyone likes attention. Several guys I know have walls full of beautiful bucks.


----------



## Groundsize

QDMAMAN said:


> Scott added ANOTHER 200"+ whopper in early November, his 4th 200+!
> View attachment 349737
> 
> 
> Steve added a DINK 180"! Still"stuck" on just 4 200"ers!
> View attachment 349739


Columbus city bucks I believe! All very impressive.


----------



## UPWalleyeGuy

Liver and Onions said:


> Wow. Can't be many hunters who have that total from all UP bucks. Have these been scored by CBM/BC/P&Y ?
> 
> L & O


I only had one of these scored by an official scorer still green but my total was within an inch of his so they should be pretty close. Most of these were prior to the wolf invasion where we usually had to just worry about Mother Nature getting the older class bucks and my success rate on mature deer has dropped significantly in the last 10 years. We typically dont shoot unless they are 4 and don’t get too many opportunities these days.


----------



## U of M Fan

UPWalleyeGuy said:


> I only had one of these scored by an official scorer still green but my total was within an inch of his so they should be pretty close. Most of these were prior to the wolf invasion where we usually had to just worry about Mother Nature getting the older class bucks and my success rate on mature deer has dropped significantly in the last 10 years. We typically dont shoot unless they are 4 and don’t get too many opportunities these days.


Very nice collection!!!! Those damn dogs changed our hunting in Iron county as well.


----------



## stickbow shooter

U of M Fan said:


> Very nice collection!!!! Those damn dogs changed our hunting in Iron county as well.


It will never be the same


----------



## Liver and Onions

stickbow shooter said:


> You might be surprised, not everyone likes attention. Several guys I know have walls full of beautiful bucks.


Could be, it's not like I see a lot collections from the UP. Based on the photos that I have seen from both the LP & UP and collections from the LP, I think a good number of guys are over 600" but under 700". I'm talking about all Michigan, fair chase, legally taken bucks, scored by a certified scorer and entered into that scorer's organization.

L & O


----------



## stickbow shooter

Liver and Onions said:


> Could be, it's not like I see a lot collections from the UP. Based on the photos that I have seen from both the LP & UP and collections from the LP, I think a good number of guys are over 600" but under 700". I'm talking about all Michigan, fair chase, legally taken bucks, scored by a certified scorer and entered into that scorer's organization.
> 
> L & O


I know 3 guy's from the Yoop that have some dandy bucks ( all yooper bucks) on there walls. They all have been scored by an official CBM scorer. Only one put his in the book.
There is a pair of Brothers ( The Wiegolds) from the Marquette area that have taken some really nice bucks also.


----------



## UPWalleyeGuy

stickbow shooter said:


> I know 3 guy's from the Yoop that have some dandy bucks ( all yooper bucks) on there walls. They all have been scored by an official CBM scorer. Only one put his in the book.
> There is a pair of Brothers ( The Wiegolds) from the Marquette area that have taken some really nice bucks also.



Both Terry and his brother I would think would easily be in the club. They shot some monsters from the big bay/marquette area back in the day.


----------



## stickbow shooter

UPWalleyeGuy said:


> Both Terry and his brother I would think would easily be in the club. They shot some monsters from the big bay/marquette area back in the day.


Yep, they have taken some brutes. Like you said, they were taken back in the day.


----------



## MrFysch

Biggest challenge for yooper bucks is reaching 5.5 or older. In the last 3 years I and the guys I hunt with have had pics of 4 or 5 out of 1000s of trail cam pics. That's trail cams placed in the best areas we have found in 30 years of hunting the western UP. Lots of factors keep them from reaching that age.


----------



## snortwheeze

QDMAMAN said:


> Scott added ANOTHER 200"+ whopper in early November, his 4th 200+!
> View attachment 349737
> 
> 
> Steve added a DINK 180"! Still"stuck" on just 4 200"ers!
> View attachment 349739



Wow... That's impressive ! I'm thinking I'm going to be able to hunt Cass county next yr a bit. Maybe I'll be in this "club" 1 day !


----------



## mich buckmaster

snortwheeze said:


> Wow... That's impressive ! I'm thinking I'm going to be able to hunt Cass county next yr a bit. Maybe I'll be in this "club" 1 day !


There are NO deer in Cass County Michigan!!!


----------



## snortwheeze

QDMAMAN said:


> Here’s a little something to humble all of us! Lol
> I’ve become friends with these identical twin brothers from Ohio, Steve and Scott Esker.
> I met Steve first at the Lansing deer show a few years ago and got to talking about the Ohio Sportsmen’s forum and if his top 5 would make the Ohio 700 Club, he thought a minute and very matter of factly stated that his top 5 would exceed 1,000! I’ve since got to know Scott and have enjoyed talking BIG bucks and how they go about finding and killing them.
> 
> This is Steve with his top 10 averaging 194 4/8” each.
> View attachment 299107
> 
> 
> This is Scott with his top 10 averaging 192 7/8”.
> View attachment 299108


Very curious T, how many acres of land and how many hunters do they allow to hunt their land ?? 

Impressive is an understatement ! Congrats to those guy's. I only hope to see a deer like any of those on the hoof !


----------



## snortwheeze

mich buckmaster said:


> There are NO deer in Cass County Michigan!!!


We'll find out


----------



## Botiz

snortwheeze said:


> Very curious T, how many acres of land and how many hunters do they allow to hunt their land ??
> 
> Impressive is an understatement ! Congrats to those guy's. I only hope to see a deer like any of those on the hoof !


If groundsize’s comment above about Columbus suburban bucks is true, I’m sure it is very small properties. Probably just a couple acres bordering a park or other non-huntable green space. get permission from the landowner and you’re golden. I’ve seen that scenario produce record bucks with my own eyes.


----------



## U of M Fan

Congrats to all you guys in or near this club. That’s quite an accomplishment.


----------



## G20man

snortwheeze said:


> Very curious T, how many acres of land and how many hunters do they allow to hunt their land ??
> 
> Impressive is an understatement ! Congrats to those guy's. I only hope to see a deer like any of those on the hoof !


I've heard through the grapevine (so take this with a grain of salt) 
They hunt a lot of urban areas around Columbus by lease or permission. 

Not sure if they own and manage property.


----------



## G20man

Botiz said:


> If groundsize’s comment above about Columbus suburban bucks is true, I’m sure it is very small properties. Probably just a couple acres bordering a park or other non-huntable green space. get permission from the landowner and you’re golden. I’ve seen that scenario produce record bucks with my own eyes.


Yes. That is the scenario they hunt under from what I was told. Again I don't know if that is true.


----------



## Groundsize

G20man said:


> Yes. That is the scenario they hunt under from what I was told. Again I don't know if that is true.


A buddy in Ohio knows of them and I believe there average property size they hunt is like 5 acres. These properties are in and around green county I believe. If any one has been to green county which is where I stay when I hunt Ross county it is impossible to get in on! Kinda like hunting Grosse Ile. These brothers are very successful in locating big bucks and gaining permission..


----------



## November Sunrise

G20man said:


> I've heard through the grapevine (so take this with a grain of salt)
> They hunt a lot of urban areas around Columbus by lease or permission.
> 
> Not sure if they own and manage property.


The key to killing massive bucks consistently in suburban areas would be to not be locked in to a specific property. Most of us start with a property or location and figure out how to maximize opportunities on that parcel. That leads to trophy deer opportunities being essentially random.

But if a hunter first locates the deer he wants to kill and then secures opportunities within that area, it means trophy opportunities can exist each season. In a suburban area securing access this way would be much more workable than a rural area where there would be a limited number of landowners and in many cases more hunters as well.


----------



## snortwheeze

Botiz said:


> If groundsize’s comment above about Columbus suburban bucks is true, I’m sure it is very small properties. Probably just a couple acres bordering a park or other non-huntable green space. get permission from the landowner and you’re golden. I’ve seen that scenario produce record bucks with my own eyes.


Buddy has knocked down 3 beautiful bucks in the last 3 yrs on such the scenario.. His pics with the deer there's a house in the background most times !! Makes sense now. 

Good for them


----------



## Botiz

Groundsize said:


> A buddy in Ohio knows of them and I believe there average property size they hunt is like 5 acres. These properties are in and around green county I believe. If any one has been to green county which is where I stay when I hunt Ross county it is impossible to get in on! Kinda like hunting Grosse Ile. These brothers are very successful in locating big bucks and gaining permission..


I was born and raised in warren county which is adjacent to Greene county. Like you said, don’t waste your time.


----------



## LabtechLewis

Groundsize said:


> Columbus city bucks I believe! All very impressive.


What about you Mr. Groundsize? You must be close to 700", no?


----------



## Groundsize

Botiz said:


> If groundsize’s comment above about Columbus suburban bucks is true, I’m sure it is very small properties. Probably just a couple acres bordering a park or other non-huntable green space. get permission from the landowner and you’re golden. I’ve seen that scenario produce record bucks with my own eyes.





LabtechLewis said:


> What about you Mr. Groundsize? You must be close to 700", no?


LOL. I have a ways to go. I need some bigger Michigan deer Sir!. One day and hopefully soon. I do have some nice Michigan bucks but still short. I'll add em up and see what I come up with after season.

You?????


----------



## LabtechLewis

Groundsize said:


> LOL. I have a ways to go. I need some bigger Michigan deer Sir!. One day and hopefully soon. I do have some nice Michigan bucks but still short. I'll add em up and see what I come up with after season.
> 
> You?????


Pffft. You're joking right? I'd be lucky to have 400" in 5. Still learning to practice patience...


----------



## Groundsize

LabtechLewis said:


> Pffft. You're joking right? I'd be lucky to have 400" in 5. Still learning to practice patience...


I have a couple 140-145s and some smaller. I have an issue with nice 8pts that don't score well. I do have a dandy 140 inch Ohio 8pt that doesn't count with the Michigan 700 or I'd be close. Need a few more years.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz

Is anyone in the 700 club archery only? Besides Walt?


----------



## Liver and Onions

G20man said:


> Why do they use inside spread?
> 
> We are measuring inches of bone and I never understood the inside spread need.


Some wonder why not just measure antler, not the air between the antlers. I think it's Buckmasters that does not include the inside spread in the antler score.

As to why...this is what the committee decided when the formal scoring rules were established by B & C. Count the air between the antlers but subtract any difference between the 2 sides. 

L & O


----------



## G20man

Liver and Onions said:


> Some wonder why not just measure antler, not the air between the antlers. I think it's Buckmasters that does not include the inside spread in the antler score.
> 
> L & O


Ok but why do they use the spread measurement. Why? Why? Why? LoL

Maybe there is no reason. Maybe to give more credit to wide bucks or to short beam length. 

Again I have no issue with the system just wondering why they use spread at all.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter

G20man said:


> Ok but why do they use the spread measurement. Why? Why? Why? LoL
> 
> Maybe there is no reason. Maybe to give more credit to wide bucks or to short beam length.
> 
> Again I have no issue with the system just wondering why they use spread at all.


All other measurements being equal between the 2...take a buck with a 14 inch inside spread, and a buck with a 20 inch inside spread, and see which one looks bigger and more impressive...it would be no contest. I think spread should definitely count.


----------



## Liver and Onions

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> All other measurements being equal between the 2...take a buck with a 14 inch inside spread, and a buck with a 20 inch inside spread, and see which one looks bigger and more impressive...it would be no contest. I think spread should definitely count.


If all other measurements are equal, that means the main beams too, right ?
If the main beams are equal and the difference in spread is 6" this must mean.................
Get it now ?
That's why 1 organization does not measure the air between the antlers. They measure antlers only with no deductions. 

L & O


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter

Liver and Onions said:


> If all other measurements are equal, that means the main beams too, right ?
> If the main beams are equal and the difference in spread is 6" this must mean.................
> Get it now ?
> That's why 1 organization does not measure the air between the antlers. They measure antlers only with no deductions.
> 
> L & O


Yeah I get what youre trying to say, they both have the same inches of antler, got that before what I said too. Doesnt change the fact that the one with a 20 inch spread will appear much bigger than the one with a 14 inch spread though.


----------



## Liver and Onions

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> .........
> Doesnt change the fact that the one with a 20 inch spread will appear much bigger than the one with a 14 inch spread though.


Not true from what I've seen. Guys seem to be much more likely to over guess the score of a tall, narrow rack compared to the wide, standard height rack. Think back to the past 10 years where someone has a trail camera of a good buck and ask for a guess on its score.

L & O


----------



## BucksandDucks

Liver and Onions said:


> Not true from what I've seen. Guys seem to be much more likely to over guess the score of a tall, narrow rack compared to the wide, standard height rack. Think back to the past 10 years where someone has a trail camera of a good buck and ask for a guess on its score.
> 
> L & O


Yep, I thought for sure this one would go low 140s. Ended up 127 with a couple inches broken off









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hunterrep

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Is anyone in the 700 club archery only? Besides Walt?


Yes


----------



## SMITTY1233

Firefighter said:


> Yup. Imagine being at full draw on said big one without a good bow shot, but a great spear shot. Yup. Friday. Instead of hesitating as he turned, he became a helicopter and stopped too far. SUCK!


Imagine shooting a buck on the opener and texting a group text to the entire hunting party that you just shot a "GIANT" and walking up on a 100"+ 7point. I've killed 3 bucks over 140" and when I shot I was positive it could be the biggest buck I've killed to date. These guns that let you shoot quick at 100+ yards on shooting lanes are a double edge swords. First buck I've killed in 13 years and I'm not unhappy I killed him he's a 3.5 year old but wow did I under judge him by about 40" lol....I'm a little disgruntled with myself over the hasty quick decision and not taking my time to evaluate appropriately. I used to smirk at people that told me how big a class buck they killed and then see it and it isn't close. I won't be doing that anymore!


----------



## mich buckmaster

SMITTY1233 said:


> Imagine shooting a buck on the opener and texting a group text to the entire hunting party that you just shot a "GIANT" and walking up on a 100"+ 7point. I've killed 3 bucks over 140" and when I shot I was positive it could be the biggest buck I've killed to date. These guns that let you shoot quick at 100+ yards on shooting lanes are a double edge swords. First buck I've killed in 13 years and I'm not unhappy I killed him he's a 3.5 year old but wow did I under judge him by about 40" lol....I'm a little disgruntled with myself over the hasty quick decision and not taking my time to evaluate appropriately. I used to smirk at people that told me how big a class buck they killed and then see it and it isn't close. I won't be doing that anymore!


I have killed many big bucks and I STILL do this ALL THE TIME!!!


----------



## Dish7

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> All other measurements being equal between the 2...take a buck with a 14 inch inside spread, and a buck with a 20 inch inside spread, and see which one looks bigger and more impressive...it would be no contest. I think spread should definitely count.


Spread is overrated...JMO, lol.


----------



## QDMAMAN

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Is anyone in the 700 club archery only? Besides Walt?


hunterrep


----------



## QDMAMAN

Bowhunt said:


> I agree with you completely how hard it is to get 8-pts to score well. However, I think your comment about 10’s getting an extra mass measurement is incorrect. Both get 4 measurements, just the 8’s 4th measurement is half way between G3 and tip of main beam.


Correct. Even a spike gets 4 mass measurement credits.


----------



## November Sunrise

Liver and Onions said:


> Not true from what I've seen. Guys seem to be much more likely to over guess the score of a tall, narrow rack compared to the wide, standard height rack. Think back to the past 10 years where someone has a trail camera of a good buck and ask for a guess on its score.
> 
> L & O


I think you're right on the money with trail cam pics - the tall narrow rack does seem more difficult to estimate, maybe because they're not as common.

With live in the field estimates there's a high probability of over estimating size. A combination I suspect of trying to process many different things in a brief period of time once a good buck is sighted, plus the natural human tendency to overestimate. 

We all have a bent towards seeing what we want to see. As an illustration, go to a weekend baseball tournament of upper tier players and ask a dad how hard his son is throwing. Whatever velocity he states, subtract 8-10 mph and you'll be in the ball park of actual fastball velocity. In coaches circles we refer to this dynamic as "dad minus 8".


----------



## QDMAMAN

Rut-N-Strut said:


> Whoa. Ground shrinkage?
> 
> 
> .



You need to work on your reading comprehension.


----------



## QDMAMAN

snortwheeze said:


> Very curious T, how many acres of land and how many hunters do they allow to hunt their land ??
> 
> Impressive is an understatement ! Congrats to those guy's. I only hope to see a deer like any of those on the hoof !



Good question snort.
I had a long telephone convo with Scott last week and he shared the whole story about his most recent 200"er.
Backing up though....Scott works for a home builder/developer in the Columbus area. The guy owned several tracts that were going to eventually be developed. During the slow down in the economy Scott suggested that he lease the hunting rights to hunters and he was given the task of doing just that.
Scott and Steve hunt some of these parcels on and off but you can imagine that any one piece is not going to consistently produce bucks of this class. You have to have A LOT of lines in the water. Many of their spots are in people's backyards on 1-2 acre pieces along a connecting cover piece or a drainage ditch. Spots that 99.9% of us would never consider viable spots to hunt or that we convince ourselves they're inaccessible.
Make NO mistake, these guys work their tails off to gain access and being high profile, they have to do EVERYTHING on the up and up. You'd be shocked at how many small urban subdivision spots these guys have access to just by being polite and asking. Once they secure written permission they set up cameras over bait (perfectly legal in Ohio) to inventory what bucks are frequenting the area. If there aren't any bucks that they're interested in pursuing that particular year, they'll find a couple that they are and concentrate on those, never neglecting the relationships with t he property owners that granted them permission on un hunted spots.
This year's buck for Scott was a late find and he gained permission during season on adjoining property after doing a lot of door knocking. He did his usual routine of baited cam sight and actually killed the buck on a Sunday mid day on his way out of the woods checking the cam. The buck was tending a doe and he used a ditch next to a creek to close the distance to where the doe crossed. He killed the deer at point blank range never having actually "hunted" it.


----------



## mich buckmaster

QDMAMAN said:


> Good question snort.
> I had a long telephone convo with Scott last week and he shared the whole story about his most recent 200"er.
> Backing up though....Scott works for a home builder/developer in the Columbus area. The guy owned several tracts that were going to eventually be developed During the slow down in the economy. Scott suggested that he lease the hunting rights to hunters and he was given the task of doing just that.
> Scott and Steve hunt some of these parcels on and off but you can imagine that any one piece is not going to consistently produce bucks of this class. You have to have A LOT of lines in the water. Many of their spots are in people's backyards on 1-2 acre pieces along a connecting cover piece or a drainage ditch. Spots that 99.9% of us would never consider viable spots to hunt or that we convince ourselves they're inaccessible.
> Make NO mistake, these guys work their tails off to gain access and being high profile, they have to do EVERYTHING on the up and up. You'd be shocked at how many small urban subdivision spots these guys have access to just by being polite and asking. Once they secure written permission they set up cameras over bait (perfectly legal in Ohio) to inventory what bucks are frequenting the area. If there aren't any bucks that they're interested in pursuing that particular year, they'll find a couple that they are and concentrate on those, never neglecting the relationships with t he property owners that granted them permission on un hunted spots.
> This year's buck for Scott was a late find and he gained permission during season on adjoining property after doing a lot of door knocking. He did his usual routine of baited cam sight and actually killed the buck on a Sunday mid day on his way out of the woods checking the cam. The buck was tending a doe and he used a ditch next to a creek to close the distance to where the doe crossed. He killed the deer at point blank range never having actually "hunted" it.


This is EXACTLY how we hunt in Ohio in the Cinci area. There are BOONERS and bigger in those areas. Good for them. But what is hard is hoping they don't run into the neighbors yard. YIKES!!!


----------



## Botiz

mich buckmaster said:


> This is EXACTLY how we hunt in Ohio in the Cinci area. There are BOONERS and bigger in those areas. Good for them. But what is hard is hoping they don't run into the neighbors yard. YIKES!!!



This is the part that I get hung up on. I follow the process as outlined above but I’m shocked that this whole thing doesn’t come collapsing down at some point when a arrow shot deer runs into somebody’s front yards. When you’re talking an acre or two, even a well shot deer is going to be able to make it to some very unfortunate places. I’m glad for these guys that it hasn’t ended up that way but in this day and age can’t believe they’ve managed to keep from having one end up in the wrong persons driveway.


----------



## Radar420

Botiz said:


> This is the part that I get hung up on. I follow the process as outlined above but I’m shocked that this whole thing doesn’t come collapsing down at some point when a arrow shot deer runs into somebody’s front yards. When you’re talking an acre or two, even a well shot deer is going to be able to make it to some very unfortunate places. I’m glad for these guys that it hasn’t ended up that way but in this day and age can’t believe they’ve managed to keep from having one end up in the wrong persons driveway.


I know of a similar area in SE Mich. The best thing to do is talk to the surrounding neighbors before season to feel them out (will they let you hunt, recover a deer, etc) and then try and become friends with a hunting friendly local cop.


----------



## Botiz

Easier said than done for sure. 

I grew up in a very similar situation. My moms place is a 10 acre wood lot surrounded by a subdivision development. It’s legal to bow hunt. Monsters live on her place, but it’s not easy hunting it when you’re sitting in your stand watching little kids play in their backyard. I sure don’t want to deal with a soccer mom who wants to know why a bloody deer just chased her kids out of their sandbox.

I can’t imagine being on 2 or 3 acres. Or even less than that. But that’s why I’m not the guy holding all those 200” bucks!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Rico said:


> View attachment 461997
> Here is a Quick Bone basket, .........
> 1 8 in KY
> 3 in mi the next Sat.. 8,8,10
> Not a 700 , but a 4 pack in short order
> Father and Son



Please see the rules.
Nice bucks by the way.


----------



## QDMAMAN

mbrewer said:


> I could add 20-30" to whatever my original 5 scored or enter a new 5. Anybody post a 1400 for 10 yet?



Not aware of a 1400 yet.
You can update your tally any time!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Members to date!

hunterrep
mbrewer
rayed
Ridge_runner7
thunder river outfitters
mich buckmaster
Calhoun
BWHNTR
Dish7
SmokeShot
J Eberhart
mich buckmaster's Dad


----------



## QDMAMAN

QDMAMAN said:


> Scott added ANOTHER 200"+ whopper in early November, his 4th 200+!
> View attachment 349737
> 
> 
> Steve added a DINK 180"! Still"stuck" on just 4 200"ers!
> View attachment 349739



In case you were wondering....or not.








Steve's 2019 buck (Main frame 8 pt) 174 2/8 (green)









Scott's 2019 buck (busted off ~18"+) 173 7/8"


----------



## mbrewer

QDMAMAN said:


> In case you were wondering....or not.
> View attachment 462039
> 
> Steve's 2019 buck (Main frame 8 pt) 174 2/8 (green)
> 
> View attachment 462041
> 
> Scott's 2019 buck (busted off ~18"+) 173 7/8"


Put away the red rocket or get off the furniture T.


----------



## snortwheeze

QDMAMAN said:


> Not aware of a 1400 yet.
> You can update your tally any time!


Yeah, with pictures please !



QDMAMAN said:


> In case you were wondering....or not.
> View attachment 462039
> 
> Steve's 2019 buck (Main frame 8 pt) 174 2/8 (green)
> 
> View attachment 462041
> 
> Scott's 2019 buck (busted off ~18"+) 173 7/8"


WOW ! Calhoun-jackson assuming?!


----------



## snortwheeze

QDMAMAN said:


> Members to date!
> 
> hunterrep
> mbrewer
> rayed
> Ridge_runner7
> thunder river outfitters
> mich buckmaster
> Calhoun
> BWHNTR
> Dish7
> SmokeShot
> J Eberhart
> mich buckmaster's Dad


Something happen to Rayed ? Was on the phone with a fellow angler and he said something about a Rayed, hell of a Hunter, fisherman... Was curious same guy.

And we need all pictures again please from every member . Maybe I'll be there when I'm 80!


----------



## QDMAMAN

snortwheeze said:


> WOW ! Calhoun-jackson assuming?!


No, Columbus, Ohio suburbs. Check out post #389 of this thread.


----------



## QDMAMAN

snortwheeze said:


> *Something happen to Rayed* ? Was on the phone with a fellow angler and he said something about a Rayed, hell of a Hunter, fisherman... Was curious same guy.


He's on the mend.
https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/coast-guard-rescue-9-18-18.623283/


----------



## snortwheeze

QDMAMAN said:


> No, Columbus, Ohio suburbs. Check out post #389 of this thread.


Ahh, remember now.. not fair, READ RULES


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz

mbrewer said:


> I could add 20-30" to whatever my original 5 scored or enter a new 5. Anybody post a 1400 for 10 yet?


Or enter a new 5?


----------



## Groundsize

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Why the fascination with out of state hunters getting to the 700" mark? Once you leave Michigan it should only take you 3 bucks to get to 700"


In Ohio they do the 8-900 club! They all laugh at Michigan


----------



## 83mulligan

Groundsize said:


> In Ohio they do the 8-900 club! They all laugh at Michigan


Do you know how to identify a level headed Ohioan?


----------



## sniper

Dam evil trophy hunters! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fishingparadise

RMH said:


> I know a guy who claims to be hunting this buck around 16 Mile and Woodward. I'd say a 200" er. He killed two in the 150 range last year same spot (fact). Once he patterns with a camera on the bait pile he goes in for the kill. Late season right around this time!!
> 
> View attachment 351947
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You should probably let him know that this area is closed to hunting.


----------



## Radar420

Fishingparadise said:


> You should probably let him know that this area is closed to hunting.


Unless something has changed in the last several years, that area is open to archery only hunting. I confirmed this several years ago with an email to the local police chief.


----------



## Fishingparadise




----------



## Radar420

Fishingparadise said:


> View attachment 462157


The area in question is Bloomfield Township


----------



## Fishingparadise

My apologies


----------



## Radar420

Fishingparadise said:


> My apologies


No worries. It comes up from time to time.

Here is the local ordinance for the Township - note that it only references firearms:

https://library.municode.com/mi/blo...Id=COOR_CH22OF_ARTVIIOFAGPUSA_S22-254HUPRWITO


----------



## RMH

Fishingparadise said:


> My apologies


I believe parcel size plays a role also.

The buck is still alive.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH

Back in July.

Also my buddy sent me a video of the buck at his job site last week. He was limping, may have been hit by a car.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Radar420

RMH said:


> Back in July.
> 
> Also my buddy sent me a video of the buck at his job site last week. He was limping, may have been hit by a car.
> View attachment 462163
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I work that area all the time and see tons of nice bucks but nothing quite like that non-typical. That right drop-tine makes it look quite similar to the buck that was poached in the Troy nature center


----------



## Groundsize

83mulligan said:


> Do you know how to identify a level headed Ohioan?


They laugh at me when I shoot Small bucks! Under 150....


----------



## RMH

Radar420 said:


> I work that area all the time and see tons of nice bucks but nothing quite like that non-typical. That right drop-tine makes it look quite similar to the buck that was poached in the Troy nature center


I figured out how to copy footage to You-Tube. Turn the sound up and you can hear my buddy spit some tobacco.....lol. This is at one of his jobs he is installing a library and a bunch of raised panel work 16 Mile and Cranbrook area.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel

That would barely feel like hunting to me. Those deer are basically tamed.


----------



## RMH

Matt3ddsteel said:


> That would barely feel like hunting to me. Those deer are basically tamed.


There are many who feel the same.


----------



## FREEPOP

RMH said:


> There are many who feel the same.


Here


----------



## snortwheeze

RMH said:


> There are many who feel the same.


Could make it more primeval and use a knife . Jk


----------



## bignuge

Interesting thread. I would agree that the 700 club in most areas of Michigan is very difficult to achieve and a very good goal for a trophy hunter to try and attain. My best Michigan 5 total about 650”s. Maybe I can cull out a few of my smaller ones over the next few years and get in the club!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission

I wouldn’t even make it with my five best bucks and my elk from Montana lol


----------



## riverman

I have a whole garage wall full of racks that have never been scored. Have a feeling I could be close. Anyone care to spend a couple hours scoring and talking hunting? Definitely contribute for gas and time spent. Williamston


----------



## Liver and Onions

riverman said:


> I have a whole garage wall full of racks that have never been scored. Have a feeling I could be close. Anyone care to spend a couple hours scoring and talking hunting? Definitely contribute for gas and time spent. Williamston


Good idea to get some of the best ones scored. The Lansing Deer & Turkey show is in March. Drop some off at the CBM booth when you go into the show. Pick them up in a few hours.
Unrealistic to think someone is going to come to your home to score your racks.

L & O


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Liver and Onions said:


> Good idea to get some of the best ones scored. The Lansing Deer & Turkey show is in March. Drop some off at the CBM booth when you go into the show. Pick them up in a few hours.
> Unrealistic to think someone is going to come to your home to score your racks.
> 
> L & O


I don't know, if he threw in a few Busch lights it doesn't sound like a bad deal. Walt does my scoring but I can't get him to stock anything but Bud Light. I'll make the sacrifice because his wife likes it when his friends bring over the B1G1


----------



## FREEPOP

It's not like scoring is rocket science.
Who needs a certificate from a group?


----------



## vsmorgantown

riverman said:


> I have a whole garage wall full of racks that have never been scored. Have a feeling I could be close. Anyone care to spend a couple hours scoring and talking hunting? Definitely contribute for gas and time spent. Williamston


If I lived up that way I would definitely take you up on your offer. I like talking deer hunting and scoring racks. I wouldn't take money for gas but you would have to provide beer. I'm sure you would have some really cool stories to share as well.


----------



## FREEPOP

I think you said you were near west Lansing Riverman?
I'm in Eaton Rapids and can measure. Heck you can measure too:

http://www.nzhuntinginfo.com/trophy-scoring.html


----------



## BWHUNTR

riverman said:


> I have a whole garage wall full of racks that have never been scored. Have a feeling I could be close. Anyone care to spend a couple hours scoring and talking hunting? Definitely contribute for gas and time spent. Williamston


Just "antlers" in the garage on the wall or some shoulder mounts as well? If you would entertain the fact of getting them to me, I'd be more than happy to score any/all whitetail antlers you have. Depending on how many you had it could turn into a full day event.


----------



## riverman

Thanks bwhuntr and freepop for the offers. pgpn123 is close and has offered to help me score them. No mounts, just a half dozen or so that might get me in.


----------



## RMH

Liver and Onions said:


> Good idea to get some of the best ones scored. The Lansing Deer & Turkey show is in March. Drop some off at the CBM booth when you go into the show. Pick them up in a few hours.
> *Unrealistic to think someone is going to come to your home to score your racks.*
> 
> L & O


Hey you kids get off my lawn......


----------



## FREEPOP

Liver and Onions said:


> Good idea to get some of the best ones scored. The Lansing Deer & Turkey show is in March. Drop some off at the CBM booth when you go into the show. Pick them up in a few hours.
> Unrealistic to think someone is going to come to your home to score your racks.
> 
> L & O


3 offers in just a little time :lol:


----------



## Liver and Onions

FREEPOP said:


> 3 offers in just a little time :lol:


Yep. Good. As mentioned he could just do it himself or grab the boxes and take them to BWHUNTR. If Riverman is now handicapped or sick, then I understand why he wants someone to come to his house. 

L & O


----------



## riverman

I really don't know what to say to the last couple post. I thought for the legality, someone else measuring would be a good thing. The chance to meet and talk to a member, show them my property that has been in the family over 160 years, something I am very proud of, exchange hunting stories, and maybe make a new friend in life. Really second guessing myself right now why I even thought about doing this.


----------



## Botiz

riverman said:


> I really don't know what to say to the last couple post. I thought for the legality, someone else measuring would be a good thing. The chance to meet and talk to a member, show them my property that has been in the family over 160 years, something I am very proud of, exchange hunting stories, and maybe make a new friend in life. Really second guessing myself right now why I even thought about doing this.


Don’t. If I was a scorer, and close, I would have absolutely taken you up. For all the reasons you listed.


----------



## pgpn123

Liver and Onions said:


> Good idea to get some of the best ones scored. The Lansing Deer & Turkey show is in March.





riverman said:


> I really don't know what to say to the last couple post. I thought for the legality, someone else measuring would be a good thing. The chance to meet and talk to a member, show them my property that has been in the family over 160 years, something I am very proud of, exchange hunting stories, and maybe make a new friend in life. Really second guessing myself right now why I even thought about doing this.


Quit the 2nd guess, I'm looking forward to everything you just said. There's always gonna be naysayers about anything. Some alleged hunters wouldn't walk across the street to see and talk about big whitetail racks. Or help someone out. That's on them. PM sent.


----------



## mbrewer

riverman said:


> Thanks bwhuntr and freepop for the offers. pgpn123 is close and has offered to help me score them. No mounts, just a half dozen or so that might get me in.


A lesson for those who aren't but want to be clubbers. When a guy who shoots big bucks asks for help and you have what he needs, put on your slippers and get to stepping. 

Anyone want to bring my garbage cans in for me?


----------



## pgpn123

mbrewer said:


> A lesson for those who aren't but want to be clubbers. When a guy who shoots big bucks asks for help and you have what he needs, put on your slippers and get to stepping.
> 
> Anyone want to bring my garbage cans in for me?


Fwiw, I'm in now. Through the back door perhaps, in none the less. Still looking forward to seeing some big racks, swappin stories and likely learning a thing or two.


----------



## mbrewer

pgpn123 said:


> Fwiw, I'm in now. Through the back door perhaps, in none the less. Still looking forward to seeing some big racks, swappin stories and likely learning a thing or two.


FWIW is a good way to begin any post. I saw it same as you did. Not a chore just an excuse to do something enjoyable with maybe some camaraderie thrown in for good measure.


----------



## bowhunter426

mbrewer said:


> A lesson for those who aren't but want to be clubbers. When a guy who shoots big bucks asks for help and you have what he needs, put on your slippers and get to stepping.
> 
> Anyone want to bring my garbage cans in for me?


So how does this work? I drag and you divulge the mbrewer secrets to success? You better have a long driveway and several cans. I don't think a single can and a 100 foot driveway would be enough time, unless it's a 4 year degree.


----------



## jr28schalm

mbrewer said:


> A lesson for those who aren't but want to be clubbers. When a guy who shoots big bucks asks for help and you have what he needs, put on your slippers and get to stepping.
> 
> Anyone want to bring my garbage cans in for me?


What days garbage day?. Dish is first on my list but I cant be picky.


----------



## mbrewer

bowhunter426 said:


> So how does this work? I drag and you divulge the mbrewer secrets to success? You better have a long driveway and several cans. I don't think a single can and a 100 foot driveway would be enough time, unless it's a 4 year degree.


No quid pro quo. I just want you to do the right thing.


----------



## mbrewer

jr28schalm said:


> What days garbage day?. Dish is first on my list but I cant be picky.


----------



## pgpn123

mbrewer said:


> FWIW is a good way to begin any post. I saw it same as you did. Not a chore just an excuse to do something enjoyable with maybe some camaraderie thrown in for good measure.


With respect, had you known, it would have looked a little different. Play nice MB 
Fwiw, you've probably forgotten more than I know dammit. When's trash day?


----------



## Hoytman5

Botiz said:


> Don’t. If I was a scorer, and close, I would have absolutely taken you up. For all the reasons you listed.


Me too!


----------



## mbrewer

pgpn123 said:


> With respect, had you known, it would have looked a little different. Play nice MB
> Fwiw, you've probably forgotten more than I know dammit. When's trash day?


I didn't realize at first how you took my response, now I do. It wasn't directed at you in any kind of negative way. I used your post as an example of doing the right thing not your reason for doing so. I could have and almost did mention that those looking for a place to hunt should take note too. 

Some things don't translate as well as intended this was one of those.


----------



## Hoytman5

mbrewer said:


> I didn't realize at first how you took my response, now I do. It wasn't directed at you in any kind of negative way. I used your post as an example of doing the right thing not your reason for doing so. I could have and almost did mention that those looking for a place to hunt should take note too.
> 
> Some things don't translate as well as intended this was one of those.


I’d be happy to bring your trash cans in for you. I can even provide references, just ask my mother in law, I do it for her every week.


----------



## BWHUNTR

riverman said:


> I really don't know what to say to the last couple post. I thought for the legality, someone else measuring would be a good thing. The chance to meet and talk to a member, show them my property that has been in the family over 160 years, something I am very proud of, exchange hunting stories, and maybe make a new friend in life. Really second guessing myself right now why I even thought about doing this.


No no no, continue on with getting them antlers measured. We owe these big bucks we pursue the respect of getting them scored and even recorded in the record books. Many think it's bragging, many believe if they put them in the books people are gonna infringe on their hunting properties and the excuses continue. By the sounds of it riverman you're proud of your accomplishments and want to share, that's awesome. As mentioned I was offering and by the way you described by having a "garage full of them" that could have been an all day event, or several days. I was thinking if they were dropped off it would be more at my leisure to measure. I've had many bring their trophys and many have had sleep overs ha ha. 

Are you wanting to record any of these bucks in CBM? The individual willing to help, is he able to put in the book if you were interested?


----------



## riverman

Thanks BWHUNTR. Probably not interested in putting any in the book, just curious to what I have. Sorted through them today and have seven that i would like to know where they are at and pgpn123 is coming in the morning. Thanks again


----------



## bigbucks160

riverman said:


> Thanks BWHUNTR. Probably not interested in putting any in the book, just curious to what I have. Sorted through them today and have seven that i would like to know where they are at and pgpn123 is coming in the morning. Thanks again


Well make sure you get some pictures and post them and the scores up here somewhere , please.


----------



## QDMAMAN

bigbucks160 said:


> Well make sure you get some pictures and post them and the scores up here somewhere , please.


....assuming they make 700.


----------



## IceHog

QDMAMAN said:


> ....assuming they make 700.


I personally would love to see them regardless, most likely the rest of the common folk would as well


----------



## riverman

Thank you so much PGPN123 for dropping by and scoring for me. Enjoyed the conversation and stories. Didn't make 700, but ended up at 672.4 on the five best scores. Thought one buck would be higher than it was, but happy overall and now I know what i have. Pic and scores. 133.7








142.8 








133.7 








133.1








129.1


----------



## stickbow shooter

riverman said:


> Thank you so much PGPN123 for dropping by and scoring for me. Enjoyed the conversation and stories. Didn't make 700, but ended up at 672.4 on the five best scores. Thought one buck would be higher than it was, but happy overall and now I know what i have. Pic and scores. 133.7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 142.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 133.7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 133.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 129.1


Dam fine looking bucks there riverman, who cares if it makes some made up number. Congrats.


----------



## mbrewer

stickbow shooter said:


> Dam fine looking bucks there riverman, who cares if it makes some made up number. Congrats.


----------



## bigbucks160

QDMAMAN said:


> ....assuming they make 700.





IceHog said:


> I personally would love to see them regardless, most likely the rest of the common folk would as well


Thats why I said "somewhere". Even though they didnt make the 700 I enjoy looking at them.
Thanks for sharing riverman! Great bucks!!


----------



## Hoytman5

riverman said:


> Thank you so much PGPN123 for dropping by and scoring for me. Enjoyed the conversation and stories. Didn't make 700, but ended up at 672.4 on the five best scores. Thought one buck would be higher than it was, but happy overall and now I know what i have. Pic and scores. 133.7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 142.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 133.7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 133.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 129.1


Great bucks! Thanks for sharing. If the buck in the 3rd. pic matched his right side you might be at 700. Still an awesome display of horn porn.


----------



## pgpn123

My pleasure river, I had a good time. Along with several others that looked to be in the 120's & 110's you got quite a collection.


----------



## IceHog

Very nice Riverman, nice bunch of buck's there, those meet my club standards. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## U of M Fan

Nice collection Riverman, congrats!!


----------



## sniper

Thanks for posting Riverman. Looking at antlers is like looking at pretty women, never gets old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bucman

And they both can cost you a pretty penny!


----------



## 1morebite

Outstanding display of racks Riverman!
Congrats!


----------



## snortwheeze

Botiz said:


> Don’t. If I was a scorer, and close, I would have absolutely taken you up. For all the reasons you listed.


Yeah, that ! 



QDMAMAN said:


> ....assuming they make 700.


Closer then you isn't he T ??

Fine bucks Riverman!!! Quit the collection just in those 5.. seeing them my 2 biggest "might" score 150 put together and all others in the horn room maybe another 150 all put together :lol:


----------



## old graybeard

riverman said:


> Thank you so much PGPN123 for dropping by and scoring for me. Enjoyed the conversation and stories. Didn't make 700, but ended up at 672.4 on the five best scores. Thought one buck would be higher than it was, but happy overall and now I know what i have. Pic and scores. 133.7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 142.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 133.7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 133.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 129.1


Great bucks Riverman! Congrats!


----------



## LabtechLewis

It is pretty staggering how much antler it takes to get to 140". 

Good reminder. Great bucks riverman!


----------



## BWHUNTR

Great bucks riverman thanks for sharing


----------



## QDMAMAN

snortwheeze said:


> Yeah, that !
> 
> 
> 
> *Closer then you isn't he T ??*
> 
> Fine bucks Riverman!!!


we’re within a couple inches, and yes...that’s a fine accomplishment.
Congrats river man!


----------



## riverman

LabtechLewis said:


> It is pretty staggering how much antler it takes to get to 140".
> !


Thanks everyone for the comments. The first buck rack in the pictures is probably the heaviest of the bunch and I was VERY surprised he didn't score higher, but the tape didn't lie! Thought he might give the second buck a run for his money. Wasn't even close. Congrats to those that have made it.


----------



## Dish7

LabtechLewis said:


> *It is pretty staggering how much antler it takes to get to 140".*
> 
> Good reminder. Great bucks riverman!


Yes and no. The difference to the eye between 130" and 140" can be to tough to see. Take a 130" 10pt and add just 3/4 of an in to each tine and a couple of mass measurements and/or spread and you're there. Lay those two to racks side by side and they look very close. I know this is a "Captain Obvious" point to many, but it's something to think about. Either way, very good bucks. JMO.


----------



## mich buckmaster

riverman said:


> I have a whole garage wall full of racks that have never been scored. Have a feeling I could be close. Anyone care to spend a couple hours scoring and talking hunting? Definitely contribute for gas and time spent. Williamston


I would do it?? Where are you located??


----------



## mich buckmaster

mich buckmaster said:


> I would do it?? Where are you located??


SORRY!! Just read the other posts


----------



## Jet08

If I can include out of state bucks... oh and a mule deer... I may be close to contributing.. ok your right i'll shut up until I can hang with the big boys..


----------



## Groundsize

QDMAMAN said:


> Last year I mentioned in a thread that it would be cool to recognize those hunters, and their bucks, in Michigan who's five (5) top scoring bucks (B&C GROSS) add up to 700".
> I had considered making it a 600" club but 700" is recognize in several other regions of the country so lets see who here makes the *"700 club"*.
> 
> This should be a long running thread that can be added to as time goes by and more hunters eventually qualify, I hope to some day.
> 
> I have a 160.5", 158.75", 120", 103", and a couple of 100's = 642.25"+-, so I'm still nearly 60" shy of qualifying.
> 
> **To qualify add the gross B&C score of your top (5) Michigan bucks. If you break the 700" mark please post the pics of those bucks with your tally!*
> Big T


Big T,
Your not getting any you getting any younger! When you going to hit 700 ? These out of state hunting trips are holding you back!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Groundsize said:


> Big T,
> Your not getting any you getting any younger! When you going to hit 700 ? These out of state hunting trips are holding you back!


I'll trade a thousand qualifiers for just one more chance to hunt the Rockies. 
I have had a couple of opportunities on bucks that would "get me in" but they were bucks that needed to live, I only "need" a 125" to make the Club and I kind of have a goal to get all 700" off of the same 11 acre parcel. 
There's never a good reason to shoot the wrong buck despite a goof along the way.


----------



## vsmorgantown

riverman said:


> I really don't know what to say to the last couple post. I thought for the legality, someone else measuring would be a good thing. The chance to meet and talk to a member, show them my property that has been in the family over 160 years, something I am very proud of, exchange hunting stories, and maybe make a new friend in life. Really second guessing myself right now why I even thought about doing this.


Don't second guess, many guys, including myself, would love to swap stories and make a new friend. Like I said if I lived closer I would've really enjoyed the opportunity to meet you and make a new friend and hear your stories. But, I'm a people person and actually like people and making new friends others, not so much, which is not a knock on them some are just not as outgoing as others.


----------



## Dish7

QDMAMAN said:


> I'll trade *a thousand qualifiers* for just one more chance to hunt the Rockies.


Don't you mean 150 million?


----------



## vsmorgantown

riverman said:


> Thank you so much PGPN123 for dropping by and scoring for me. Enjoyed the conversation and stories. Didn't make 700, but ended up at 672.4 on the five best scores. Thought one buck would be higher than it was, but happy overall and now I know what i have. Pic and scores. 133.7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 142.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 133.7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 133.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 129.1


I was a little late to the party and should've read more posts before my last post. Anyhow, very nice bucks Riverman and super cool of PGPN123 to come over and do that. Thanks for the follow up posts to cap this story.


----------



## retired dundo

snortwheeze said:


> Yeah, that !
> 
> 
> 
> Closer then you isn't he T ??
> 
> Fine bucks Riverman!!! Quit the collection just in those 5.. seeing them my 2 biggest "might" score 150 put together and all others in the horn room maybe another 150 all put together :lol:


But there all trophy’s.I only have a few big ones but I consider all 45 trophy’s Evan the small ones.Its land you got to hunt and how much work and time you put in that makes a trophy.Where I hunt Iam lucky if I get 1 or 2 chances a year.And from reading your post you put a lot of work into hunting


----------



## QDMAMAN

Dish7 said:


> Don't you mean 150 million?


:lol::lol::lol: Yes, that's EXACTLY what I meant! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Groundsize

QDMAMAN said:


> I'll trade a thousand qualifiers for just one more chance to hunt the Rockies.
> I have had a couple of opportunities on bucks that would "get me in" but they were bucks that needed to live, I only "need" a 125" to make the Club and I kind of have a goal to get all 700" off of the same 11 acre parcel.
> There's never a good reason to shoot the wrong buck despite a goof along the way.


Like you im close. my land has produced some serious bucks like yours also. Only issue is the bucks are split right now between my hunting partner and myself. Two over 140 and one at 152, and one 134 gross 118 net. One more good solid buck will be great for the land. I almost have the 700 from bucks from all over not just from Michigan myself. One day lets hope.


----------



## pgpn123

Have 5 that score 712. All on private, 4 from mine.
If there was a club for 'you blew it' I could make that too.

213 Jackson 20 gauge
133 Oakland compound
130 Oakland compound
121 Jackson muzzleloader
115 Iosco .280


----------



## Groundsize

pgpn123 said:


> Have 5 that score 712. All on private, 4 from mine.
> If there was a club for 'you blew it' I could make that too.
> 
> 213 Jackson 20 gauge
> 133 Oakland compound
> 130 Oakland compound
> 121 Jackson muzzleloader
> 115 Iosco .280
> 
> View attachment 466713
> View attachment 466717
> View attachment 466719
> View attachment 466721
> View attachment 466723


Now were talking. Whos is the other buck? Do you have any more pictures of the big boy?


----------



## Liver and Onions

Groundsize said:


> Like you im close. my land has produced some serious bucks like yours also. Only issue is the bucks are split right now between my hunting partner and myself. .


Your land is in the 700 Club. Maybe another thread for land since you have owned it. Lots of possibilities:
50 or more bucks over 100"
10 or more bucks over 125"
5 or more bucks over 150"
250 or more total bucks
500 or more total deer 

L & O


----------



## pgpn123

Groundsize said:


> Now were talking. Whos is the other buck? Do you have any more pictures of the big boy?


They're all mine you twit, lol. 4 from my property, other a friends.


----------



## old graybeard

I'm stuck in the 670's. All from my property


----------



## pgpn123

old graybeard said:


> I'm stuck in the 670's. All from my property


A whole lot of people would love to be stuck like you, OGB. You'll get him.


----------



## Groundsize

pgpn123 said:


> They're all mine you twit, lol. 4 from my property, other a friends.


Gotcha.. That's bad ass you got almost all of them from your own land. I was thrown off by your wording. Awesome deer and all Michigan.


----------



## Groundsize

Liver and Onions said:


> Your land is in the 700 Club. Maybe another thread for land since you have owned it. Lots of possibilities:
> 50 or more bucks over 100"
> 10 or more bucks over 125"
> 5 or more bucks over 150"
> 250 or more total bucks
> 500 or more total deer
> 
> L & O


Can you explain? Im not understanding.


----------



## old graybeard

pgpn123 said:


> Have 5 that score 712. All on private, 4 from mine.
> If there was a club for 'you blew it' I could make that too.
> 
> 213 Jackson 20 gauge
> 133 Oakland compound
> 130 Oakland compound
> 121 Jackson muzzleloader
> 115 Iosco .280
> 
> View attachment 466713
> View attachment 466717
> View attachment 466719
> View attachment 466721
> View attachment 466723


Great bucks. Congrats


----------



## Liver and Onions

Groundsize said:


> Can you explain? Im not understanding.


Went back and reread your post. I thought the 5 best bucks taken from your property scored over 700.
Must be close ?

L & O


----------



## pgpn123

So can I tell Mbrew what I really think of him now? Omggggg That was a joke. Sir, I swear!!


----------



## mbrewer

pgpn123 said:


> So can I tell Mbrew what I really think of him now? Omggggg That was a joke. Sir, I swear!!


Mine too. The only ahole on this list is me. :lol:


----------



## pgpn123

mbrewer said:


> Mine too. The only ahole on this list is me. :lol:


Sorry, gotta get in line.


----------



## Bomba

Dish7 said:


> Not shot over bait......kidding, it's a joke...just a joke...everyone take a deep breath..*.it's a joke. LOL.*
> Fair chase refers to not being shot in a high fence operation.


I wonder if anyones done it over bait? or even 600 over bait??


----------



## mich buckmaster

My wife only allows two bucks upstairs in the living room, I need a new house so I can have a man cave. The basement is FULL of mounts and looks too cluttered.


----------



## BWHUNTR

mich buckmaster said:


> My wife only allows two bucks upstairs in the living room, I need a new house so I can have a man cave. The basement is FULL of mounts and looks too cluttered.


Start that Man Cave thread and lets see em all Dave, clutter or no clutter makes no differance.


----------



## Botiz

This thread is a reminder of how bad I am at hunting. But, I have 700” worth of fun every season.


----------



## Groundsize

Bad ass


old graybeard said:


> And some Muleys
> View attachment 466831


Is that a pet fox on your chair?


----------



## old graybeard

Groundsize said:


> Bad ass
> 
> Is that a pet fox on your chair?


That's my wife's cat. The 2 fox are mounted but the cat is just napping.


----------



## 83mulligan

congrats pgpn123! I hope to joint T's list some day. I also hope to walk on the moon, like the great Boilermaker, Neil Armstrong.


----------



## 83mulligan

mich buckmaster said:


> My wife only allows two bucks upstairs in the living room, I need a new house so I can have a man cave. The basement is FULL of mounts and looks too cluttered.


I bring two upstairs for the rut. I either need a man cave or a new wife, lol.


----------



## RMH

Groundsize said:


> Bad ass
> 
> Is that a pet fox on your chair?


That cigar still got you down......lol.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Groundsize

RMH said:


> That cigar still got you down......lol.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I was thinking since it was a shorty it wouldn't mess with me to much. I was way off.


----------



## snortwheeze

sniper said:


> I have 2 other walls of bucks in my basement just like this one. I’ve only had one buck ever officially measured. This is just all for fun right? Can’t we just estimate?
> View attachment 466807
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Post them up Sniper, love pictures of big bucks and CONGRATS on some fine trophies!



old graybeard said:


> Some of mine (the gap in the wall is for this years archery buck)
> View attachment 466821
> View attachment 466823
> View attachment 466825
> View attachment 466827
> View attachment 466829





old graybeard said:


> And some Muleys
> View attachment 466831


OGB you're one hunting sunbitch !! Hell of a crib ! Love ALL the trophy's some dandies. The mule deer are toads as well and all the other mounts too! Hell of a sportsman


----------



## QDMAMAN

Groundsize said:


> I was thinking since it was a shorty it wouldn't mess with me to much. I was way off.


----------



## old graybeard

[QUOTE="snortwheeze
OGB you're one hunting sunbitch !! Hell of a crib ! Love ALL the trophy's some dandies. The mule deer are toads as well and all the other mounts too! Hell of a sportsman[/QUOTE]
Thanks! I have way more mounts than I have room for. Before my divorce I had a huge trophy room. Now I have things everywhere. Ducks, patridge, pheasants, geese, turkey, mink, more deer heads,wild boar, a ram and a couple caribou. Plus a wall full of antlers. It all took a life time to get. Hope to have years left to add to it.


----------



## Dish7

mich buckmaster said:


> My wife only allows two bucks upstairs in the living room, I need a new house so I can have a man cave. The basement is FULL of mounts and looks too cluttered.


I was lucky to already have my house when my wife and I got married. I told her "you can do whatever you want with the house but the mounts stay and I will always be trying add to them." She loves them though. Brags about them waaaaay more then me, lol.


----------



## old graybeard

Dish7 said:


> I was lucky to already have my house when my wife and I got married. I told her "you can do whatever you want with the house but the mounts stay and I will always be trying add to them." She loves them though. Brags about them waaaaay more then me, lol.


My current situation played out exactly the same way. Before I shot this years archery buck I asked her if there was room for another and she said "we'll make room".


----------



## jr28schalm

RMH said:


> That cigar still got you down......lol.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Wow, Hate to see him drink a glass of wine


----------



## Namrock

Dish7 said:


> I was lucky to already have my house when my wife and I got married. I told her "you can do whatever you want with the house but the mounts stay and I will always be trying add to them." She loves them though. Brags about them waaaaay more then me, lol.





old graybeard said:


> My current situation played out exactly the same way. Before I shot this years archery buck I asked her if there was room for another and she said "we'll make room".


I need your wife's to talk to mine. Small house & low ceilings = no more room. Took the last 3 (gonna be 4 in a few months) over to Mom and Dad's place. & They really enjoy having my best ones hanging over there. Plus they do look better in that old farm house I grew up in.


----------



## sniper

QDMAMAN said:


> Please welcome the newest member of The "700 Club" Walt Donaldson!!:coolgleam
> *Updated 12/17/2019*
> 
> Members to date!
> hunterrep
> mbrewer
> rayed
> Ridge_runner7
> thunder river outfitters
> mich buckmaster
> Calhoun
> BWHNTR
> Dish7
> SmokeShot
> J Eberhart
> mich buckmaster's Dad
> pgpn123
> *Walt Donaldson*


T I have 8-9 bucks I believe are over 120 inches. Are there any prizes for honorable mention?? Lol


----------



## jr28schalm

Dish7 said:


> Do we have to look as pi$$ed off as the guy in your example? I mean, I don't have a Booner, but I'm still pretty happy about my bucks....lol.


Looks like you double tapped the o.


----------



## QDMAMAN

sniper said:


> T I have 8-9 bucks I believe are over 120 inches. Are there any prizes for honorable mention?? Lol


No


----------



## QDMAMAN

Dish7 said:


> Do we have to look as pi$$ed off as the guy in your example? I mean, I don't have a Booner, but I'm still pretty happy about my bucks....lol.



Good Ol Don Higgins! Always looks like he just murdered his parents and not a giant buck!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Trophy Specialist said:


> Old photo, I should do a new one.
> View attachment 470117



Is that a UP pronghorn Mike?


----------



## Dish7

jr28schalm said:


> Looks like you double tapped the o.


No, but if I ever kill a Booner....I can't be held responsible, lol.


----------



## mbrewer

Walt Donaldson said:


> I'm at 700-6/8". All Michigan bow bucks from 2012 - 2018. I've scored these myself, so I'm a little hesitant to say I'm "officially" in the "club" . Hopefully, if I'm fortunate enough to get another B1G1 in the years to come, I'll be able to post with more confidence on this thread.
> 
> Congrats to all those that have reached/surpassed this milestone! It's a great thread to see what's possible, I'm sure there are many who are in this "club" and don't post their achievement, I have a ton of respect/appreciation for that too!
> 
> 2012 - 141-2/8"
> 2015 - 132"
> 2016 - 119-2/8"
> 2017 - 155-6/8"
> 2018 - 152-4/8"
> 
> View attachment 470017
> 
> View attachment 470019
> 
> View attachment 470021
> 
> View attachment 470025
> 
> View attachment 470027


HELL YEAH Brother! 

Congrats Walt. Da B1G1 is now da B1G5


----------



## old graybeard

Walt Donaldson said:


> I'm at 700-6/8". All Michigan bow bucks from 2012 - 2018. I've scored these myself, so I'm a little hesitant to say I'm "officially" in the "club" . Hopefully, if I'm fortunate enough to get another B1G1 in the years to come, I'll be able to post with more confidence on this thread.
> 
> Congrats to all those that have reached/surpassed this milestone! It's a great thread to see what's possible, I'm sure there are many who are in this "club" and don't post their achievement, I have a ton of respect/appreciation for that too!
> 
> 2012 - 141-2/8"
> 2015 - 132"
> 2016 - 119-2/8"
> 2017 - 155-6/8"
> 2018 - 152-4/8"
> 
> View attachment 470017
> 
> View attachment 470019
> 
> View attachment 470021
> 
> View attachment 470025
> 
> View attachment 470027


Very impressive Walt. Congrats on your accomplishment. All awesome bucks.


----------



## mbrewer

HUBBHUNTER said:


> When I grow up I want to be like Walt. Finally @Walt Donaldson shows his trophies! Excellent job, the pictures do not do them justice.


They're a whole lot better than the pics I take. Now I'm too embarrassed to post my next 5. :banghead3

#tHanKs4nOtHInGwaLt


----------



## mbrewer

QDMAMAN said:


> Not true.


Do tell....


----------



## 83mulligan

Congrats, Walt! Not only in the 700 club, which is a heck of an accomplishment, but also coined a viral term on MSF!


----------



## jr28schalm

83mulligan said:


> Congrats, Walt! Not only in the 700 club, which is a heck of an accomplishment, but also coined a viral term on MSF!


Screw the 700 club , I want the second part


----------



## 83mulligan

jr28schalm said:


> Screw the 700 club , I want the second part


Have to admit, i'm kinda jealous of that part too.


----------



## snortwheeze

Walt Donaldson said:


> Thank you, Snortwheeze!
> 
> You have shown us all up many times over in my book!


Not sure about that ! After seeing these bucks I'll be lucky if my biggest goes 100".. someday, someday maybe I'll join this elite club


----------



## old graybeard

snortwheeze said:


> Not sure about that ! After seeing these bucks I'll be lucky if my biggest goes 100".. someday, someday maybe I'll join this elite club


Your in your own elite club and every deer you kill is bigger than anything that makes a club based on numbers. Keep it up!


----------



## Walt Donaldson

mbrewer said:


> HELL YEAH Brother!
> 
> Congrats Walt. Da B1G1 is now da B1G5


Haha! Thanks, Brewer! #B1G1z


----------



## Walt Donaldson

old graybeard said:


> Very impressive Walt. Congrats on your accomplishment. All awesome bucks.


Thank you, OGB!


----------



## Walt Donaldson

83mulligan said:


> Congrats, Walt! Not only in the 700 club, which is a heck of an accomplishment, but also coined a viral term on MSF!


Hahaha! Thanks!

The Wife really gets all the credit because of her quest to find one


----------



## bucko12pt

FREEPOP said:


> It's not like scoring is rocket science.
> Who needs a certificate from a group?


May not be, but virtually every set of antlers that I measure officially ends up being a lower score then the hunter was told by others. 
If you want to know an official score, get it measured by an official measurer. If not you’re just a nets are for fish guy. 

Like what was said earlier in this thread, these nice deer deserve to be recognized by entering them in CBM. The hunter deserves recognition, but it was the deer that grew the antlers....give it the respect it deserves.


----------



## mich buckmaster

bucko12pt said:


> May not be, but virtually every set of antlers that I measure officially ends up being a lower score then the hunter was told by others.
> If you want to know an official score, get it measured by an official measurer. If not you’re just a nets are for fish guy.
> 
> Like what was said earlier in this thread, these nice deer deserve to be recognized by entering them in CBM. The hunter deserves recognition, but it was the deer that grew the antlers....give it the respect it deserves.


Sorry, but the deer does not get the respect it deserves!!! I shot a 138” buck with bow and it doesn’t even make the record book because of deductions, is that respect my deer deserves??


----------



## Uncle Boopoo

Deductions make no sense to me. If one antler is 10” and another antler is 11” then you have 21” of antler. Not 20”! How do you measure total growth by subtracting growth?


----------



## FREEPOP

bucko12pt said:


> May not be, but virtually every set of antlers that I measure officially ends up being a lower score then the hunter was told by others.
> If you want to know an official score, get it measured by an official measurer. If not you’re just a nets are for fish guy.
> 
> Like what was said earlier in this thread, these nice deer deserve to be recognized by entering them in CBM. The hunter deserves recognition, but it was the deer that grew the antlers....give it the respect it deserves.


I've only scored one and the scorer had it at an inch more than me. I went conservative, as it really isn't a big thing to me. 

Where I maybe "overscored" a time or two was in tagging it because I don't have a tape or take a large amount of time in determining point length.


----------



## mbrewer

bucko12pt said:


> May not be, but virtually every set of antlers that I measure officially ends up being a lower score then the hunter was told by others.
> If you want to know an official score, get it measured by an official measurer. If not you’re just a nets are for fish guy.
> 
> Like what was said earlier in this thread, these nice deer deserve to be recognized by entering them in CBM. The hunter deserves recognition, but it was the deer that grew the antlers....give it the respect it deserves.


Antler score is a pretty pisspoor way to measure the respect a deer deserves.


----------



## sniper

Walt Donaldson said:


> Hahaha! Thanks!
> 
> The Wife really gets all the credit because of her quest to find one


Does Walts wife know she’s a living legend here on msf??


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## FREEPOP

sniper said:


> Does Walts wife know she’s a living legend here on msf??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## mbrewer

FREEPOP said:


>


A fantastically appropriate video.


----------



## Liver and Onions

mich buckmaster said:


> Sorry, but the deer does not get the respect it deserves!!! I shot a 138” buck with bow and it doesn’t even make the record book because of deductions, is that respect my deer deserves??


Agree. It's too bad that CBM did not adopt the SCI method of scoring instead of B & C back when the group was formed. SCI=no deductions, otherwise the same.
Over 38" of deductions is a lot. Is there pic of that buck posted on this site ? 

L & O


----------



## BWHUNTR

mich buckmaster said:


> Sorry, but the deer does not get the respect it deserves!!! I shot a 138” buck with bow and it doesn’t even make the record book because of deductions, is that respect my deer deserves??


Dave, unfortunately this seldom is the case and its not fair. I also have a buck that grosses in the mid 130's and it nets out below minimums. When the scoring system was implemented ions ago the one thing they were looking for was the perfect set of antlers. ASSYEMETRY was all they were thinking. So, yes many are cheated by the non perfect rack.
On a side note. Boone and Crockett and Pope and Young are still recording record animals on their "net" scores however they are now listing "gross" score right next to the net score. It still doesn't do anything for the non qualifiers, but at least they listened to the hunters and are now recording gross numbers.


----------



## Walt Donaldson

bucko12pt said:


> May not be, but virtually every set of antlers that I measure officially ends up being a lower score then the hunter was told by others.
> If you want to know an official score, get it measured by an official measurer. If not you’re just a nets are for fish guy.
> 
> Like what was said earlier in this thread, these nice deer deserve to be recognized by entering them in CBM. The hunter deserves recognition, but it was the deer that grew the antlers....give it the respect it deserves.


The animal had all of my respect before, and certainly after releasing the arrow. Personally, I believe any system that "deducts" something from the animal is the opposite of showing it the respect it deserves. I haven't put any of the bucks I have taken in the books, and don't intend to because of this reason, and I don't really care to have my name in there either.

That being said, I can understand the opposite view here, and respect the established scoring system/books as well. Like Dad always said, "a cada uno lo suyo" or "to each his own"  
Whenever he drinks tequila, he starts speaking Spanish for some reason?!


----------



## Walt Donaldson

FREEPOP said:


>


AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! If that fellar were wearing a MAGA hat.....WOW!


----------



## FREEPOP

I never feel cheated about a deer I have taken.

Then again, I don't put much, if any, stock in what other people think about it. That includes measurements in some book.


----------



## Walt Donaldson

BWHUNTR said:


> On a side note. Boone and Crockett and Pope and Young are still recording record animals on their "net" scores however they are now listing "gross" score right next to the net score. It still doesn't do anything for the non qualifiers, but at least they listened to the hunters and are now recording gross numbers.


That's interesting, I like that change. 

I believe there is a system out there that just uses total gross inches, but doesn't give you the spread credit, I could get on board with that as well.


----------



## Walt Donaldson

sniper said:


> Does Walts wife know she’s a living legend here on msf??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I think she's semi-aware. Maybe I'll just have her pose with the 5 bucks per @QDMAMAN request :idea:


----------



## Hoytman5

Namrock said:


> I need your wife's to talk to mine. Small house & low ceilings = no more room. Took the last 3 (gonna be 4 in a few months) over to Mom and Dad's place. & They really enjoy having my best ones hanging over there. Plus they do look better in that old farm house I grew up in.


MOM! THE MEATLOAF!


----------



## Liver and Onions

Walt Donaldson said:


> ........
> I believe there is a system out there that just uses total gross inches, but doesn't give you the spread credit, I could get on board with that as well.


https://www.buckmasters.com/Resources/BTR/Philosophy
Yep, no inside spread(air measurement).

L & O


----------



## Trophy Specialist

You do know that for this thread, the 700 is the *gross* scores?


----------



## sniper

Hoytman5 said:


> MOM! THE MEATLOAF!


Cinema hall of fame scene right there. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## BWHUNTR

I don't have myself posing in this picture but I do have a picture of the 5 bucks that got me to the 700" club


----------



## mbrewer

Walt Donaldson said:


> The animal had all of my respect before, and certainly after releasing the arrow. Personally, I believe any system that "deducts" something from the animal is the opposite of showing it the respect it deserves. I haven't put any of the bucks I have taken in the books, and don't intend to because of this reason, and I don't really care to have my name in there either.
> 
> That being said, I can understand the opposite view here, and respect the established scoring system/books as well. Like Dad always said, "a cada uno lo suyo" or "to each his own"
> Whenever he drinks tequila, he starts speaking Spanish for some reason?!


I agree completely. To each his own.


----------



## mich buckmaster

QDMAMAN said:


> I think the obvious "next step" in this elite club is to have the member get *a picture of themselves with the 5 qualifying bucks *(mounts) all in one (1) picture.
> 
> Example:
> View attachment 470109


When I get my buck from last year back I will put my five on a barn, shed, tree, or whatever and get a pic.


----------



## Liver and Onions

sniper said:


> T I have 8-9 bucks I believe are over 120 inches. Are there any prizes for honorable mention?? Lol


How about starting a thread for the 600 Club. ? I think there would be a lot more members than that other club. Or a 1000 Club for your top 10 deer ? 

L & O


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Liver and Onions said:


> How about starting a thread for the 600 Club. ? I think there would be a lot more members than that other club. Or a 1000 Club for your top 10 deer ?
> 
> L & O


I’m not in any exclusive club yet...but I’m also not here to get a participation trophy.


----------



## Liver and Onions

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I’m not in any exclusive club yet...but I’m also not here to get a participation trophy.


Does that mean you would not join a 4000 Club for your top 50 ? Something to be said for a guy that sticks with it.

L & O


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Liver and Onions said:


> Does that mean you would not join a 4000 Club for your top 50 ? Something to be said for a guy that sticks with it.
> 
> L & O


No one said you couldn't start a 600" club thread but then that would still exclude some hunters. To be all inclusive how about starting a "Have you ever seen a deer club"?

Wait, my apologize to the blind community.


----------



## Bomba

HUBBHUNTER said:


> No one said you couldn't start a 600" club thread but then that would still exclude some hunters. To be all inclusive how about starting a "Have you ever seen a deer club"?
> 
> Wait, my apologize to the blind community.


 Baiting was banned this year so that would still leave some hunters out.


----------



## whitetail&walleye

600 club, all public land. All killed with a rock

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytman5

I'm going to start a thread for your 5 smallest, 3" or more, bucks.


----------



## 83mulligan

Hoytman5 said:


> I'm going to start a thread for your 5 smallest, 3" or more, bucks.


Reverse Trophy Selection (RTS) would be key here since you do still get 4 mass measurements


----------



## Namrock

Hoytman5 said:


> MOM! THE MEATLOAF!


Why I oughta! Leave mom's cooking out of this HD! & BTW I pay the utilities & take out the garbage 2


----------



## QDMAMAN

HUBBHUNTER said:


> No one said you couldn't start a 600" club thread but then that would still exclude some hunters. To be all inclusive how about starting a "Have you ever seen a deer club"?
> 
> Wait, my apologize to the blind community.


This thread is in it's 10th year here with over 81k views and every year it's suggested that the 700 Club get dumbed down so more people can get their "participation trophy".
It's my personal opinion that given the acceptance of 700 as attainable, yet rare, is what has given this thread it's longevity. But I could be wrong.
There are 14 members to date that have submitted their bucks, two of which were added just recently. How boring would it be to listen to 20 guys give induction speaches in to Cooperstown vs a half dozen? Feel me?


----------



## mbrewer

Liver and Onions said:


> Does that mean you would not join a 4000 Club for your top 50 ? Something to be said for a guy that sticks with it.
> 
> L & O


I don't know how many deer I've shot in my life but I'm pretty sure it's let's than 50. All deer, less than 50. Probably puts me in the minority around here.


----------



## LabtechLewis

Hoytman5 said:


> I'm going to start a thread for your 5 smallest, 3" or more, bucks.


"L1L1" thread. I'd be a contender.


----------



## mbrewer

LabtechLewis said:


> "L1L1" thread. I'd be a contender.
> 
> View attachment 470521


Well played.


----------



## mbrewer

mbrewer said:


> Well played.


Wait one...Did you score the B1G1 as a 5er?:16suspect


----------



## Namrock

LabtechLewis said:


> "L1L1" thread. I'd be a contender.
> 
> View attachment 470521


Are all 6 of those beasts from the legendary 3 echo?!


----------



## RMH

LabtechLewis said:


> "L1L1" thread. I'd be a contender.
> 
> View attachment 470521


I'll check the box in the garage. I could be in.....wait...... is it disrespectful to have a box in the garage?


----------



## sniper

QDMAMAN said:


> This thread is in it's 10th year here with over 81k views and every year it's suggested that the 700 Club get dumbed down so more people can get their "participation trophy".
> It's my personal opinion that given the acceptance of 700 as attainable, yet rare, is what has given this thread it's longevity. But I could be wrong.
> There are 14 members to date that have submitted their bucks, two of which were added just recently. How boring would it be to listen to 20 guys give induction speaches in to Cooperstown vs a half dozen? Feel me?


Slow your roll commissioner T! I think most all of us agree with the 700 number it’s a good high post number. Some of a us are just jealous that’s all. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## WMU05

I believe my hunting buddy's dad is pushing 800" with his top 5. All Michigan bucks on this wall, with a couple more not shown (including this year's kill below).It's impressive as hell in person. None in any record book...he's got no interest in notoriety.


----------



## CalhounKiller

I’m sitting at 684ish myself. All MI bow kills. 142 3/8”, 128”, 133 3/8”, 140 3/8”, 140 4/8”.


----------



## QDMAMAN

I’m in!


----------



## SMITTY1233

QDMAMAN said:


> Relax Frances!


Frances re-inquiring on if he missed this story??


----------



## QDMAMAN

SMITTY1233 said:


> Frances re-inquiring on if he missed this story??


I want to do it justice and I'm swamped at work and hunting as often as possible.
BTW, was Jason's buck the one you were after? What a TOAD!!!!


----------



## SMITTY1233

QDMAMAN said:


> I want to do it justice and I'm swamped at work and hunting as often as possible.
> BTW, was Jason's buck the one you were after? What a TOAD!!!!


Yes that is the one all four of main hunters had encounters was a fun time chasing him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks160

Congrats Tony well deserved.


----------



## vsmorgantown

QDMAMAN said:


> Just over 10 years (by 4 days) after starting this thread, I finally punched my ticket to the party with my most memorable quest for a buck in my hunting career on a buck I named Slim.
> Here they are in order of take. The first 4 are all off of an 11 acre lease and the most recent was killed on my home parcel of 18.75 acres.
> 
> View attachment 596923
> 
> *2006 157 6/8 firearm 11/15*
> 
> View attachment 596925
> 
> *2008 160 4/8 firearm 11/15*
> View attachment 596927
> 
> *2010 119 3/8 archery 10/24*
> View attachment 596929
> 
> *2011 139 4/8 archery 11/14*
> View attachment 596931
> 
> *2020 135 3/8 archery 11/1
> 
> Total - 712+*


Beautiful collection T. Congrats.


----------



## Walt Donaldson

I can post with a little more confidence since I was JUST over 700" last year.

Here is my updated list after this year's buck: @HUBBHUNTER2 

2012 - 141-2/8"
2015 - 132"
2017 - 155-6/8"
2018 - 152-3/8"
2020 - 138 - 2/8"

Total: 719 - 5/8" 

*Gross scores, not officially entered in any books.

These are all bow bucks taken from the same property. Although this "accomplishment" seems individual, it is a direct result of having great people in my life who gave me an opportunity to be successful. Starting with the landowner allowing me to hunt this amazing place, friends helping me with habitat/strategy, and a whole lot of blessed luck.


----------



## bowhunter426

Walt Donaldson said:


> I can post with a little more confidence since I was JUST over 700" last year.
> 
> Here is my updated list after this year's buck: @HUBBHUNTER2
> 
> 2012 - 141-2/8"
> 2015 - 132"
> 2017 - 155-6/8"
> 2018 - 152-3/8"
> 2020 - 138 - 2/8"
> 
> Total: 719 - 5/8"
> 
> *Gross scores, not officially entered in any books.
> 
> These are all bow bucks taken from the same property. Although this "accomplishment" seems individual, it is a direct result of having great people in my life who gave me an opportunity to be successful. Starting with the landowner allowing me to hunt this amazing place, friends helping me with habitat/strategy, and a whole lot of blessed luck.
> 
> View attachment 604247
> 
> View attachment 604249
> 
> View attachment 604251
> 
> View attachment 604253
> 
> View attachment 604255


Amazing Walt


----------



## SMITTY1233

Walt what a great post and the deer are pretty damn nice too... Congrats those are awesome deer!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Groundsize said:


> Hoping I can get in soon. My last 5 bucks have all been 4 and 5 year olds just need some with a little better scores.



Well?


----------



## jr28schalm

QDMAMAN said:


> Well?


700 Diaper club?


----------



## sniper

jr28schalm said:


> 700 Diaper club?














Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Groundsize

jr28schalm said:


> 700 Diaper club?


This is very true very shortly momma is almost ready to pop. Within days we think.


----------



## Groundsize

QDMAMAN said:


> Well?


Possibly having him scored today. Roughed him last night at 147-150 by doubling the measurements just to be quick


----------



## Ieatshrooms

Seems like this thread is waiting for an update. Eh @Groundsize?


----------



## Groundsize

Ieatshrooms said:


> Seems like this thread is waiting for an update. Eh @Groundsize?


HAHAHAHAHA so true. Man i need to run some numbers but I should easily be in the club now If Tony lets me. Maybe i'll do an update and add some pictures.

Paul


----------



## welder72

I'm an Indiana guy and these are all Indiana bucks. I'm not sure what they scored, but it's gotta be close.


----------



## Groundsize

mich buckmaster said:


> Well I surpassed the 700" mark after the buck that I killed this year. It is not by much but I made it. Now these are Gross scores, but it is cool. I might someday count up all the bucks I have on the walls and see what they all combine!!! Make take some time!!!:lol:


Are you updating your numbers from this years kill?


----------



## snortwheeze

welder72 said:


> I'm an Indiana guy and these are all Indiana bucks. I'm not sure what they scored, but it's gotta be close.
> View attachment 800533


Don't you guys have yer own Sportsman page ??... hahaha, JK, impressive buddy! Congrats & I'd say you make it. I'm not a "score" guy but hope to be half as good as some of yas one day!


----------



## welder72

snortwheeze said:


> Don't you guys have yer own Sportsman page ??... hahaha, JK, impressive buddy! Congrats & I'd say you make it. I'm not a "score" guy but hope to be half as good as some of yas one day!


Thank you!
Yes we do, but it's been DEAD for a few years.


----------



## MrFysch

I think my 2 yooper 10s just squeezed me into the 700 club....michigan bucks...if I could throw a couple kansas bucks in there I'm topping 1000!


----------



## Groundsize

No one is mad about the buck. Some coddled screen name called me a line sitter though which was funny. But that’s fine.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Groundsize said:


> No one is mad about the buck. Some coddled screen name called me a line sitter though which was funny. But that’s fine.


Join the club!
It's all in jest until the PMs role in with wildazz uninformed accusations, then it's gloves off!


----------



## sniper

Well then I guess all this is settled. “Doink”!










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## U of M Fan

Alright which one of you guys has used Trophy Specialist as a taxidermist?????


----------



## Radar420

U of M Fan said:


> Alright which one of you guys has used Trophy Specialist as a taxidermist?????


Post #71


----------



## mich buckmaster

Haven't seen TS on here for quite some time.


----------



## sniper

mich buckmaster said:


> Haven't seen TS on here for quite some time.


TS is now Night Moves. Check out your favorite thread (Rompola thread) to get a good heavy dose of TS. Aka Night Moves


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## snortwheeze

sniper said:


> TS is now Night Moves. Check out your favorite thread (Rompola thread) to get a good heavy dose of TS. Aka Night Moves
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Was wondering where that guys been..


----------



## mich buckmaster

sniper said:


> TS is now Night Moves. Check out your favorite thread (Rompola thread) to get a good heavy dose of TS. Aka Night Moves
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Bout time that thing got locked, good for Steve


----------



## Groundsize

When are some of those 500-600'' small antler club guys going to joint buck portal pass and pass up some nice bucks to join this elite club 700''


----------



## Namrock

Groundsize said:


> When are some of those 500-600'' small antler club guys going to joint buck portal pass and pass up some nice bucks to join this elite club 700''


 
Some of us are still looking for that "perfect line" to sit.


----------



## sniper

Namrock said:


> Some of us are still looking for that "perfect line" to sit.


Wow Norm that’s a shot across the bow at our boy Paul. Your gonna start hurting his feelings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Groundsize

sniper said:


> Wow Norm that’s a shot across the bow at our boy Paul. Your gonna start hurting his feelings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


loose his spot on my boat maybe


----------



## Groundsize

Namrock said:


> Some of us are still looking for that "perfect line" to sit.


----------



## Namrock

Groundsize said:


> loose his spot on my boat maybe


🥺


----------



## QDMAMAN

ALWAYS room for more!
Who's close and who's next?!?!?

Members to date!
hunterrep
mbrewer
rayed
Ridge_runner7
thunder river outfitters
mich buckmaster
Calhoun
BWHNTR
Dish7
SmokeShot
J Eberhart
mich buckmaster's Dad
pgpn123
Walt Donaldson
QDMAMAN
Groundsize
Carp 1


----------



## BucksandDucks

Im at 662 I believe, gonna need some big upgrades.


----------



## WMU05

664 in MI, 675 if including out of state. I'm going to need a couple more like last year to make the jump!


----------



## SMITTY1233

Got to hunt to get there probably.... Haven't made a single sit or shot my bow yet... Seriously considering hanging up the deer hunting calling it a career and getting into tracking dogs. I would really enjoy it and it would keep me involved in the deer hunting game. Sitting at 672 if I remember and there isn't anything here this year that gets me there as of now...


----------



## gunfun13

I'm nearly there. Only 2 booners or single 220 away


----------



## Dish7

gunfun13 said:


> I'm nearly there. Only 2 booners or single 220 away


If they all walk out together, take the 220 incher.


----------



## Jet08

I am conservatively at ~670". I need a 150's type deer to make it this year.

If I can count Mule Deer I am in thouugh! lol 🤣😆


----------



## Bowhunt

I am right on the edge today, but I have been waiting for a no doubter to be certain.


----------



## Groundsize

Who's next? come on!!!!!


----------



## Tracker83

I continue to be in awe of you guys who have made this list. I feel like I've done pretty well, and I'm only at like 620. An _average_ of 140 for five Michigan bucks is quite an accomplishment! Congrats again, guys. My biggest is about right at 140 and going down from there to about 110 for my 5th biggest. Chasing one this year that would swap out that 110 for probably another 140ish, but even that would still put me another 2 great bucks short of 700. This is a great thread, and I love revisiting it every fall!


----------



## jiggin is livin

I'd be curious to see if there is anyone who is in the 700 club from public land bucks, and north of US-10. 

Besides Mitch, of course.


----------



## mich buckmaster

jiggin is livin said:


> I'd be curious to see if there is anyone who is in the 700 club from public land bucks, and north of US-10.
> 
> Besides Mitch, of course.


Not me


----------



## jiggin is livin

mich buckmaster said:


> Not me


Like I said, just curious. It is a hell of an accomplishment at any rate, most people up here don't get ONE 140"+ deer in a lifetime.


----------



## Night Moves

jiggin is livin said:


> I'd be curious to see if there is anyone who is in the 700 club from public land bucks, and north of US-10.
> 
> Besides Mitch, of course.


I'd be close I'm guessing if I ever bothered to measure them. I've only killed one giant in Michigan and it was on public land with 444 marlin. I also have a five other public bucks that were 4 to 5 year olds. I've only had a few of the deer I've shot measured.


----------



## stickbow shooter

My oldest son is getting up there . All public land bucks taken with a bow ,one taken with a gun. Never had any measured and most likely never will.


----------



## Sunshinetim

stickbow shooter said:


> My oldest son is getting up there . All public land bucks taken with a bow ,one taken with a gun. Never had any measured and most likely never will.


Getting close but never had any measured and never will? Sounds like you will never be there then to me 🤣


----------



## stickbow shooter

Sunshinetim said:


> Getting close but never had any measured and never will? Sounds like you will never be there then to me 🤣


True lol , meant he wasn't entering them in any book. The score really doesn't matter .


----------



## snortwheeze

Night Moves said:


> I'd be close I'm guessing if I ever bothered to measure them. I've only killed one giant in Michigan and it was on public land with 444 marlin. I also have a five other public bucks that were 4 to 5 year olds. I've only had a few of the deer I've shot measured.





stickbow shooter said:


> My oldest son is getting up there . All public land bucks taken with a bow ,one taken with a gun. Never had any measured and most likely never will.


I'm not much for a score guy either... BUT THESE deer are special specimens and the hunters. It takes a hell of a hunter too accomplish this! 
Everyone keeps bugging me to score my biggest but I didn't. Taxidermist said 120ish. So I said ok.

Congrats to you'll in this club again!


----------



## snortwheeze

Also you'll should update pics!! 48 pages is way too much to go through! What's your "guess" on this buck? 5 1/2" bases longest tines only 9"








His left and right side are heavy mass.
Won't load other side 😡


----------



## Sunshinetim

snortwheeze said:


> View attachment 861774
> 
> Also you'll should update pics!! 48 pages is way too much to go through! What's your "guess" on this buck? 5 1/2" bases longest tines only 9"
> View attachment 861773
> 
> His left and right side are heavy mass.
> Won't load other side 😡


I'm not expert but looks well over 120" to me....if this is the buck you were referring to in previous post


----------



## Sunshinetim

Sunshinetim said:


> I'm no expert but looks well over 120" to me....if this is the buck you were referring to in previous post


----------



## BOTTOM THUMPER

That buck goes in the high 140’s to mid 150’s all day


----------



## deepwoods

I am no expert but was thinking 145" or so. Very nice whatever the score.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## anagranite

jiggin is livin said:


> I'd be curious to see if there is anyone who is in the 700 club from public land bucks, and north of US-10.
> 
> Besides Mitch, of course.


I'm at 690 with 4 Ohio and 1 Nebraska bucks. Four with a bow and one with a gun. Definitely different than Michigan. I might come near 600 with Michigan private land bucks.


----------



## WMU05

snortwheeze said:


> View attachment 861774
> 
> Also you'll should update pics!! 48 pages is way too much to go through! What's your "guess" on this buck? 5 1/2" bases longest tines only 9"
> View attachment 861773
> 
> His left and right side are heavy mass.
> Won't load other side 😡


150" all day


----------



## pgpn123

riverman said:


> True fully, it takes one outstanding buck to make this achievement.


If only the parents left you a better farm...


----------



## kotz21

I am currently at 569". Chasing the dream!


----------



## salinehunter

riverman said:


> True fully, it takes one outstanding buck to make this achievement.


I’d say it takes more than that. 1 at 180 and 4 at 130 could get it done but most of the guys that have made it didn’t get it that way. Give most guys a 180” deer and they still don’t make the club. Shoot a Michigan monster 160” deer and you’re in, as long as you have 4 at 135 to go with it… Most of the club members have a pretty tight dispersion and not one outlier. This is still my long term goal but with an October newborn and a disappointing mature buck inventory this year looks like a wash. I remain two 142” deer away or 1 at 170”. I’m not holding out for the 170”.


----------



## boomstick

I’ve only had 1 scored. I’ve always been into a good representation than trophy. I cherish the memories more at my age. But with that said I’m sure these 5 hit 700. All free range from Wyoming’s powder river.


----------



## mich buckmaster

I went over to my brothers house for Thanksgiving and I believe that my brother has to be VERY close to 700". The 160" last year may have done it. I need to go score his bucks to see. If he makes it, then we will have my dad, my brother and I all hitting 700" Pretty cool!!


----------



## FarmLegend

Eight Ball(2022), 142, Bulldog(2019), 137, Mr. Big(2008), 153, Blade Boy(2015), 138, Nate the Eight(2017), 133, equals 703. One pic wouldn’t load, will follow up.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## FarmLegend

Blade Boy, my alltime favorite buck, didn’t load, here he is.









Of the bucks shown, only Eight Ball was taken with a firearm. Need to arrow a 139 to reach Club status with purely vertical compound bows.

I’m at 690 with purely archery.

All of these deer taken in Hillsdale County, Michigan.



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## RMH

FarmLegend said:


> 138, Nate the Eight


Nate's picture doesn't do him justice........ thicker bases and all the way out than it looks in the pic.


----------



## Wild Thing

FarmLegend said:


> Of the bucks shown, only Eight Ball was taken with a firearm. Need to arrow a 139 to reach Club status with purely vertical compound bows.
> 
> I’m at 690 with purely archery.
> 
> *All of these deer taken in Hillsdale County, Michigan.*


Willing to Trade - 160 acres in Dickinson County for only 80 acres in Hillsdale County


----------



## mbrewer

FarmLegend said:


> Blade Boy, my alltime favorite buck, didn’t load, here he is.
> View attachment 871275
> 
> 
> Of the bucks shown, only Eight Ball was taken with a firearm. Need to arrow a 139 to reach Club status with purely vertical compound bows.
> 
> I’m at 690 with purely archery.
> 
> All of these deer taken in Hillsdale County, Michigan.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Nice deer all. Those scores look conservative to me, Gross or Net?


----------



## FarmLegend

RMH said:


> Nate's picture doesn't do him justice........ thicker bases and all the way out than it looks in the pic.


More Nate:









No matter what, Nate is simply not photogenic. He looks markedly more impressive in-person.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## FarmLegend

RMH said:


> Nate's picture doesn't do him justice........ thicker bases and all the way out than it looks in the pic.











Other buck comprising the 690,
taken 12/15/2021


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## FarmLegend

mbrewer said:


> Nice deer all. Those scores look conservative to me, Gross or Net?


Gross. I should mention that the recent 142 represents a green score, and it will likely shrink a bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## mbrewer

FarmLegend said:


> Gross. I should mention that the recent 142 represents a green score, and it will likely shrink a bit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Welcome to the club, the drinks are on you.


----------



## old graybeard

FarmLegend said:


> View attachment 871267
> 
> 
> View attachment 871269
> 
> View attachment 871270
> Eight Ball(2022), 142, Bulldog(2019), 137, Mr. Big(2008), 153, Blade Boy(2015), 138, Nate the Eight(2017), 133, equals 703. One pic wouldn’t load, will follow up.
> View attachment 871271
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Congrats! Amazing accomplishment.


----------



## RMH

FarmLegend said:


> View attachment 871305
> 
> Other buck comprising the 690, taken 12/15/2021
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


 That's GNARLY!!!


----------



## stickbow shooter

Congrats Dan ,some nice bucks.


----------



## U of M Fan

FarmLegend said:


> View attachment 871305
> 
> Other buck comprising the 690,
> taken 12/15/2021
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Congrats on the great bucks!!! Your hard work and land management paid off big time. That last ones bases gives me a headache just looking at him. Very nice


----------



## snortwheeze

FarmLegend said:


> View attachment 871267
> 
> 
> View attachment 871269
> 
> View attachment 871270
> Eight Ball(2022), 142, Bulldog(2019), 137, Mr. Big(2008), 153, Blade Boy(2015), 138, Nate the Eight(2017), 133, equals 703. One pic wouldn’t load, will follow up.
> View attachment 871271
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Wow !! Congrats.. That's all. Wow.. Someday. My cousin wouldn't give up on scoring my biggest. Him and his scoring buddy say 145" 
I've only got 4 more to go like that and I can join the club 😝


----------



## salinehunter

1000th post for good luck next year.


----------



## throughtheice88

boomstick said:


> I’ve only had 1 scored. I’ve always been into a good representation than trophy. I cherish the memories more at my age. But with that said I’m sure these 5 hit 700. All free range from Wyoming’s powder river.


Alright pal, you're not pulling one over on me. One of those is clearly a caribou .

But really though, great bucks!


----------



## QDMAMAN

FarmLegend said:


> View attachment 871267
> 
> 
> View attachment 871269
> 
> View attachment 871270
> Eight Ball(2022), 142, Bulldog(2019), 137, Mr. Big(2008), 153, Blade Boy(2015), 138, Nate the Eight(2017), 133, equals 703. One pic wouldn’t load, will follow up.
> View attachment 871271
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


welcome to the club Dan!
Your “ELITIST” status just reached a whole new level! 😉


----------



## snortwheeze

QDMAMAN said:


> welcome to the club Dan!
> Your “ELITIST” status just reached a whole new level! 😉


Seriously! Guys are my motivation! Who's the youngest on this list ? Curious... Guy's are some stone cold big buck killers!


----------



## mbrewer

snortwheeze said:


> Seriously! Guys are my motivation! Who's the youngest on this list ? Curious... Guy's are some stone cold big buck killers!


Probably Walt?


----------



## Groundsize

snortwheeze said:


> Seriously! Guys are my motivation! Who's the youngest on this list ? Curious... Guy's are some stone cold big buck killers!


Either Walt or myself I am guessing. I made it in last year at 40


----------



## snortwheeze

Groundsize said:


> Either Walt or myself I am guessing. I made it in last year at 40


Damn. I'm surely not making it by then! Quit the accomplishment. Congrats


----------



## QDMAMAN

*NEW MEMBER ALERT!!!*

Welcome to the fold @FarmLegend

Members to date!
hunterrep*
mbrewer*
rayed
Ridge_runner7*
thunder river outfitters*
mich buckmaster*
Calhoun
BWHNTR
Dish7
SmokeShot
J Eberhart*
mich buckmaster's Dad
pgpn123
Walt Donaldson*
QDMAMAN
Groundsize
Carp 1
*FarmLegend

*All archery kills*


----------



## Dish7

QDMAMAN said:


> *" *All archery kills"*


Is this new? Maybe I just overlooked it in the past. I'm sure there are a few more that could make it. I think my 2020 buck would get me there. I'm fairly sure @mbrewer would make it. @J Eberhart...100%.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz

Deleted post.


----------



## Night Moves

These are some of my largest racked, MI bucks. I've never measured any other these and really don't know what they would score. I did get my Grandfather's rack measured though a long time ago and it would have been the largest taken in Manistee county at that time, but it had a broken skull plate, and at that time, MCBA disqualified it for that reason, which kind of ticked me off on scoring deer, so I've never bothered to mess with it again. Since then his rack has been repaired and the rules have changed, I think. My largest deer rack is the crappiest photo here. It's the deer hanging upside down. I took a few photos of it hanging before cutting it up and packed it out of that remote, UP camp. It's a little smaller than my Grandfather's buck, but not by much. I killed some of my biggest, MI deer in the 1970s and early 80s. Its probably not 700 worth, but it might be close.


----------



## Dish7

Night Moves said:


> These are some of my largest racked, MI bucks. I've never measured any other these and really don't know what they would score. I did get my Grandfather's rack measured though a long time ago and it would have been the largest taken in Manistee county at that time, but it had a broken skull plate, and at that time, MCBA disqualified it for that reason, which kind of ticked me off on scoring deer, so I've never bothered to mess with it again. Since then his rack has been repaired and the rules have changed, I think. My largest deer rack is the crappiest photo here. It's the deer hanging upside down. I took a few photos of it hanging before cutting it up and packed it out of that remote, UP camp. It's a little smaller than my Grandfather's buck, but not by much. I killed some of my biggest, MI deer in the 1970s and early 80s. Its probably not 700 worth, but it might be close.
> View attachment 871881
> 
> View attachment 871882
> 
> View attachment 871883
> 
> View attachment 871884
> 
> View attachment 871885
> 
> View attachment 871886
> 
> View attachment 871887
> 
> View attachment 871888
> 
> View attachment 871889
> 
> View attachment 871890


Score them yourself and find out. They don't have to be scored by an official scorer for this. Unless it's a copyright infringement or something, lol.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Dish7 said:


> Is this new? Maybe I just overlooked it in the past. I'm sure there are a few more that could make it. I think my 2020 buck would get me there. I'm fairly sure @mbrewer would make it. @J Eberhart...100%.



Yeah, thought I'd recognize those that have accomplished it with stick and string with a simple "*".
I'm updating those that make it with archery as I discover them, or they up grade to that distinction.
If you make it I'm happy to recognize you, and I think you're correct about JE, I added him.


----------



## Night Moves

Dish7 said:


> Score them yourself and find out. They don't have to be scored by an official scorer for this. Unless it's a copyright infringement or something, lol.


I had outfitters score two that I got out of state, so I pretty much know the ballpark of what they would score just by comparison. None of my biggest deer are complicated racks. Now that I'm retired, maybe I'll get bored some day and score them. I liked the old days when you just needed to know the spread and the number of points that you could hang a ring on.


----------



## SMITTY1233

Impressive to make the list in Michigan but to do it with all archery equipment is remarkable....


----------



## snortwheeze

Dish7 said:


> Is this new? Maybe I just overlooked it in the past. I'm sure there are a few more that could make it. I think my 2020 buck would get me there. I'm fairly sure @mbrewer would make it. @J Eberhart...100%.


This is whole different level with a bow only! 



Night Moves said:


> These are some of my largest racked, MI bucks. I've never measured any other these and really don't know what they would score. I did get my Grandfather's rack measured though a long time ago and it would have been the largest taken in Manistee county at that time, but it had a broken skull plate, and at that time, MCBA disqualified it for that reason, which kind of ticked me off on scoring deer, so I've never bothered to mess with it again. Since then his rack has been repaired and the rules have changed, I think. My largest deer rack is the crappiest photo here. It's the deer hanging upside down. I took a few photos of it hanging before cutting it up and packed it out of that remote, UP camp. It's a little smaller than my Grandfather's buck, but not by much. I killed some of my biggest, MI deer in the 1970s and early 80s. Its probably not 700 worth, but it might be close.
> View attachment 871881
> 
> View attachment 871882
> 
> View attachment 871883
> 
> View attachment 871884
> 
> View attachment 871885
> 
> View attachment 871886
> 
> View attachment 871887
> 
> View attachment 871888
> 
> View attachment 871889
> 
> View attachment 871890


Would say your there from looks of it. Was wondering where ya been. Must've been banned, new name. Some impressive deer. Congrats


----------



## Night Moves

snortwheeze said:


> This is whole different level with a bow only!
> 
> 
> 
> Would say your there from looks of it. Was wondering where ya been. Must've been banned, new name. Some impressive deer. Congrats


I retired so I don't use my old business name any more.


----------



## mich buckmaster

QDMAMAN said:


> *NEW MEMBER ALERT!!!*
> 
> Welcome to the fold @FarmLegend
> 
> Members to date!
> hunterrep*
> mbrewer*
> rayed
> Ridge_runner7*
> thunder river outfitters*
> mich buckmaster
> Calhoun
> BWHNTR
> Dish7
> SmokeShot
> J Eberhart*
> mich buckmaster's Dad
> pgpn123
> Walt Donaldson*
> QDMAMAN
> Groundsize
> Carp 1
> *FarmLegend
> 
> *All archery kills*


Didnt FL say that he is only at 690?? Bow Only, just going off what he posted.


----------



## mich buckmaster

I know that I am right at 705" Bow/Crossbow only. 4 of them are by crossbow because of my shoulder injuries. I am going back to compound but have to shoot 50 lbs.
159 6/8
139 6/8
138 4/8
135 4/8
134 4/8

SO really 708 2/8


----------



## Wild Thing

Night Moves said:


> These are some of my largest racked, MI bucks. I've never measured any other these and really don't know what they would score. I did get my Grandfather's rack measured though a long time ago and it would have been the largest taken in Manistee county at that time, but it had a broken skull plate, and at that time, MCBA disqualified it for that reason, which kind of ticked me off on scoring deer, so I've never bothered to mess with it again. Since then his rack has been repaired and the rules have changed, I think. My largest deer rack is the crappiest photo here. It's the deer hanging upside down. I took a few photos of it hanging before cutting it up and packed it out of that remote, UP camp. It's a little smaller than my Grandfather's buck, but not by much. I killed some of my biggest, MI deer in the 1970s and early 80s. Its probably not 700 worth, but it might be close.
> View attachment 871881
> 
> View attachment 871882
> 
> View attachment 871883
> 
> View attachment 871884
> 
> View attachment 871885
> 
> View attachment 871886
> 
> View attachment 871887
> 
> View attachment 871888
> 
> View attachment 871889
> 
> View attachment 871890


Ah Ha! I've been wondering what happened to Trophy Specialist. Welcome back Mike.


----------



## mich buckmaster

My buck from this year put me over 700" with bow/crossbow. If it is only traditional bow only, then no I wouldn't be close. Hard getting old!!! LOL


----------

